# Alte gute Spiele, die ihr gerne gespielt habt ?



## Nostrex (12. Mai 2013)

Moin Moin.
Nach meiner Letzten suche nach einem alten Spiel habt ihr mich heiß gemacht 
Was für Spiele habt ihr noch so damals gerne Gespeilt ?
An was könnt ihr euch noch erinnern ?
Heutige spiele haben einfach nichtmehr den Flair von alten, finde ich.
Irgendwelche Tipps, was unbedingt gespielt werden sollte ?
MfG


----------



## vvoll3 (12. Mai 2013)

Mh, da gibts einige, Outcast, die Soul Reaver Reihe, Operation Flashpoint, Baldurs Gate 1+2, Planescape: Torment und, und, und.

Irgendein spezifisches Genre das du gerne spielst?


----------



## Seeefe (12. Mai 2013)

Star Wars Battlefront II war ne richtig geile Zeit  Immer wieder schön sich zurück zu erinnern  Zwar nicht so alt, aber liegt schon einige Jahre in der Vergangenheit


----------



## omega™ (12. Mai 2013)

Definitiv Age of Empires 2 und Theme Park World.
Das waren einer meiner ersten PC-Spiele und bis heute meine Lieblinge.
Wobei da gab es noch so ein abgefahrenes Spiel mit einem, blauen Alien(?).
Ich erinnere mich nur noch daran, dass es dort ein Eislevel gab, wo man durchrutschen musste.
Und dass der Charakter, also das Alien die Beine und Hände nicht am Körper hatte, sondern so schwebend wie bei dieser einen Spielfigur deren Name mir gerade nicht einfällt

Na ja, egal... es ist ja auch kein Rate-Thread ^^
Wie gesagt AoE 2 und Theme Park World.


----------



## Tripleh84 (12. Mai 2013)

Prey , Der Reeder, Oil Imperium, Hitman Blood Money, Resident Evil 1+2+3+Code Veronica, Call of Duty 2, Blood 2 The Chosen.. Da gibts so einige. Das Flair bekommt man heute aber leider nichtmehr.


----------



## fac3l3ss (12. Mai 2013)

Doom, Doom II, Duke Nukem 3D und Quake (+ Fortsetzungen). 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Dragon AMD (12. Mai 2013)

Wolfenstein


----------



## seppo1887 (12. Mai 2013)

Stronghold Crusader


----------



## ParaD0x1 (12. Mai 2013)

Z, Rollercaster Tycoon, Constructor, Alle WW1+WW2 Shooter (bis 2004)


----------



## Lt.Muuh (12. Mai 2013)

Quack Attack, bestes Spiel


----------



## moboKiller (12. Mai 2013)

Irgend ein alter Metroid teil auch alle 3 Prime teile hab ich gezockt ich fand sogar Other M richtig geil


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (12. Mai 2013)

Wolfenstein, Doom 1, Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis waren so meine ersten Spiele


----------



## vinyard (12. Mai 2013)

doom 1 und 2,qwake1-3,cod 2,medal of honor,blood 1-2,age of mythology,unreal+tournament


----------



## moboKiller (12. Mai 2013)

oh fast hätt ich Prey Doom1/3 vergessen


----------



## facehugger (12. Mai 2013)

Unreal war damals einfach göttlich

Gruß


----------



## Gast1668381003 (12. Mai 2013)

Gothic 1 & 2 + Unreal Tournament '99 + Counter Strike 1.x Meine absoluten Favouriten, wenn's um's PC-Gaming geht.

Was ich nicht mehr spiele, aber immer noch verehre: die alten 16-Bit Konsolenspiele (SNES, Mega Drive), allen voran Sonic 1 & 2 & Sonic 3 & Knuckles, Thunder Force IV, Rocket Knight Adventures, Super Probotector...

Sonic Adventure 1 (Dreamcast & PC) spiele ich hin und wieder heute noch durch - macht immer unglaublich Laune


----------



## Erok (12. Mai 2013)

Medal of Honor Spearhead (gibts heute als Bundle namens Warchest oder so) und spiel ich heute noch sehr aktiv 

Half Life 1 samt Oppossing Force Addon

Sim City 4 Deluxe

Operation Flashpoint

Blood 1 + 2

Frontschweine 

Worms

No One Lives Forever


----------



## omega™ (12. Mai 2013)

@mobokiller: Mir geht es genau so, schnell vergisst man mal was

GTA 2/III/VC/SA, Die Gilde 2, System Shock, CoD 2 und 4, THPS2, GUN, Gothic 1&2+DNdR, Tomb Raider 2, UT 2004.
Die Liste bekomme ich sicherlich auch noch länger.

Gelten auch Konsolen, Handheld Spiele?
Wenn ja, da wären.

Zelda Ocarina of Time, Majora’s Mask, A Link to the Past und Link’s Awakening.



Erok schrieb:


> Frontschweine
> 
> Worms



Yeah, die fehlen auch noch


----------



## Erok (12. Mai 2013)

Bei Frontschweine gefielen mir vor allem die Kommentare vom Bayer und Sachsen  Wat hab ich mich damals köstlich drüber amüsiert


----------



## facehugger (12. Mai 2013)

Far Cry, Warcraft 3 und F.E.A.R., KoToR 1/2, Max Payne, NfS Underground sowie Half Life 1/2 sind natürlich ebenfalls noch zu erwähnen...

Gruß


----------



## paco.g (12. Mai 2013)

Spontan fällt mir jetzt Jagged Alliance 1+2, Fallout 1+2, Ultima 8 und Dungeon Keeper 1+2 ein. Das waren richtig gute Spiel!! JA2 spiele ich noch immer, es gibt richtig gute Mods dafür und die Community ist sehr aktiv


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Mai 2013)

Ultima VII
Lemmings
NOLF2
Konung
Temple of the elementel evil
das uralte Kings Bounty (keine Ahnung wann das war)
Spellforce(1)
Gothic
Kotor

..und, muss so Anfang-Mitte der 90er gewesen sein: ein Spiel in welchem man Insekten steuern konnte und auf mehreren Maps (Küchen etc.) Hamburger, Käse etc. erobern mußte, leider fällt mir der Name nicht mehr ein


----------



## SiQ (13. Mai 2013)

-TES 3
-Gothic 1+2
-CoD2
-CoD4 ProMod


----------



## debalz (13. Mai 2013)

Cossacks
C&C Tiberium Wars
PES 6
MDK


----------



## BabaYaga (13. Mai 2013)

Alte gute Sachen...
Also da hatte ich schon paar heiße Favoriten die ich ewig gezockt hab gg

Bspw.:


Prince of Persia (1989)
Der Patrizier (1992)
Wolfenstein 3D (1992)
Shadow of the Comet (1993)
Syndicate (1993)
System Shock (1994)
Crusader - No Remorse (1995)
Crusader - No Regret (1996)
System Shock 2 (1999)
Die ganzen alten Mortal Kombat Teile 

System Shock 2 gibts übrigens grad recht günstig bei GoG und Steam und es macht noch genau so viel Spaß wie früher 

Regards,


----------



## Razor2408 (13. Mai 2013)

Resident Evil 1-3 und Code Veronica
Silent Hill 1-3 (besten Horror-Games bis dato)
Gran Turismo Reihe
PES Reihe
Primal


----------



## RRCRoady (13. Mai 2013)

Um mal ein paar zu nennen die sich bei mir eingeprägt haben:

Strike Commander
DOOM I + II
Bioforge
Resident Evil 1
TFX
Indy Car Racing I + II
NASCAR Racing I + II
Need for Speed 
F1 Racing Championship (Nur der erste Teil)
Command & Conquer Teil 1 + Alarmstufe Rot 
Half Life


Gruß


----------



## BabaYaga (13. Mai 2013)

RRCRoady schrieb:


> Bioforge



 Oh wie hab ich das geliebt


----------



## Wheedman (13. Mai 2013)

- Age of Mythologie
- Anno 1602
- Need for Speed 2
- Age of Empires I & II 
- Gothic
- Stronghold
- Lords of the Realm II 

Das sind noch ein paar ganz alte Schinken , teils teils zumindest


----------



## Andregee (13. Mai 2013)

MAD TV, Der Patrizier, Wolfenstein, Indiana Jones and the fate of Atlantis, Dune 1+2, Ti Fighter, Monkey Island 1+2, Formula One Grand Prix, History Line, Wing Commander 2,  Far Cry, Nfs Untergrund1+2+Most Wanted, Call of Duty


----------



## JPW (13. Mai 2013)

Alle alten Splinter Cell teile
Starcraft 1
Diablo 2
Age of empires 1
Star Wars the Phantom menace
Star Wars xwing alliance
Und noch viele mehr


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Mai 2013)

Commandos, Baphomets Fluch, Chrome, Brothers in Arms, MoH usw


----------



## criss vaughn (14. Mai 2013)

Diablo 2, C&C 1, Stronghold, Neverwinter Nights, Baldurs Gate 1 & 2, Star Wars Jedi Knight - Jedi Outcast, Resident Evil Code Veronica, Dino Crisis 1, Commandos 2, Battlefield 1942, Unreal 2


----------



## Lizz (14. Mai 2013)

Alles mögliche früher gespielt, aber immernoch das beste Spiel:

Grim Fandango xD


----------



## Volcom (14. Mai 2013)

Age of Empires 1, 2
Stronghold 
C&C Tiberian Sun
Star Craft
Warcraft 3 

P.O.D. (Kennt jemand noch dieses Endzeitrennspiel?)
Colin mR Ralley 2-5

Medal of Honor Allied Assault
Call of Duty 1 + Addon
GhostRecon
Half Life 1 + 2
Operation Flashpoint
Vietcong
Gta 1,2,3, Vc und Sa


Und viele viele mehr


----------



## paco.g (14. Mai 2013)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Alte gute Sachen...
> Also da hatte ich schon paar heiße Favoriten die ich ewig gezockt hab gg
> 
> Bspw.:
> ...


 
Crusader und Syndicate, garnicht mehr dran gedacht. Kannst du dich noch an die letzte Mission im Addon zu Syndicate erinnern? Da kamen direkt zig Gegner auf einen zu, hab die bis heute nicht geschafft. Das waren noch wirklich schwere Spiele


----------



## DerpDerpington (14. Mai 2013)

Volcom schrieb:


> P.O.D. (Kennt jemand noch dieses Endzeitrennspiel?)



Planet of Death 
Beste Erinnerung an die Zeit mit meinem Bruder.


----------



## Skatch (14. Mai 2013)

Gina Sisters, Marble Madness, Alienbreed SE92, Fire Power, International Karate, Worms, Wings of Fury, Battle Isle, Bubble Bobble, Double Dragon etc.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (15. Mai 2013)

- System Shock 2
- Unreal & Unreal Tournament (99)
- NOLF
- Jedi Knight & Mysteries of the Sith
- Half Life

Und wenns gaaaanz alt sein soll:
- Wing Commander 1-3
- Xenon 2 Megablast 
- X-Wing
- Lemmings
- LHX Attack Chopper
- Commanche 1&2
- Kings Quest VII - ja-ja ich weiß 

Die Liste ließe sich beliebig fortsetzen 



PS:
Falls es nicht nur um PC-Spiele geht - hier meine *C64* All Time Favorites:
- Summer Games 1&2
- Winter Games
- R-Type
- Bubble Bobble
- Boulder Dash
- IK+ & The Way of the Exploding Fist
- Microprose Soccer 
- Arkanoid & Krakout
- Leaderboard Golf
- Gran Prix Circuit


----------



## Jor-El (15. Mai 2013)

*Rainbow Six - Raven Shield*; Ist halt der letzte echte Taktikshooter gewesen. Die Tom Clancys danach waren nur noch Mist! Ok, Vegas ging noch aber danach echt nur noch Müll. 
*F.E.A.R*; Grusel mich immer noch bei dem Shooter und mir sagt die Optik und Handling sehr zu.
*Bf 1942*; Nachdem 1943 ja nicht für den PC erschien musste der Oldie dran glauben.  Gefällt mir selbst heute noch 1000x besser als Bf3. Zum Aufmunitionieren zurückfliegen, keine Toten wiederbeleben, Sniper gibt Ziele für Ari vor usw. Halt was für Pros. 
Gibt es sogar mittlerweile für Lau bei Origin.


----------



## apfel (15. Mai 2013)

Diablo 1+2, Warcraft 2


----------



## Abufaso (15. Mai 2013)

Die alten AOE und SimCitys


----------



## Psychopath (17. Mai 2013)

Battlefield 1942 hoch und runter...
mit allen addons... 
nächte lang... nur von cola und pizza ernährt...


----------



## T'PAU (18. Mai 2013)

Unreal
Unreal Tournament
Battlefield 1942 + Desert Combat

vor allem aber:
Tactical Ops 
welches ich auch heute noch zocke mit der CTF-Mod. 

...allerdings geht auf Win8 der Surround-Sound bei TO komplett flöten, Gegnerortung praktisch unmöglich. Mit der neuen Asus Xonar DSX klingt's sogar noch fürchterlicher als mit der alten SB Audigy oder HDMI via GTX660Ti!


----------



## Esinger (19. Mai 2013)

alle doom teile
alle duke nukem teile
alle half life teile
max payne
wolfenstein all series
unreal+ut alle teile
quake alle teile
hexen1+2
heretic1+2
exhumed
serious sam triology
alle gta teile
blood
dark foreces1+2
jedi knight jedi outcast
star wars kotor1+2
jade empire
shogun1+2
metal gear solid alle
battlefield alte teile
dead space komplett
far cry1+2
crysis all
resident evil alte teile
nolf1+2
star wars the force unleaschd
star wars lego series
alte apogee spiele sonstiges
prey
rott
und viele mehr


----------



## Psychopath (21. Mai 2013)

@esinger

richtig.... DOOM...
sehr geil....

i forget...


----------



## RayasVati (22. Mai 2013)

Zelda Ocarina of Time, Black & White, Gianst Citizen Kabuto, Super Mario Kart und so weiter


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (22. Mai 2013)

Risen
Black and White
Gothic
Siedler (rel. Viele versch.)
Gta san andreas muss immernoch mal gezockt werden...
Two Worlds
Bf 1942^^
Ach umd fear nat. Auch!


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (22. Mai 2013)

Psychopath schrieb:


> Battlefield 1942 hoch und runter...
> mit allen addons...
> nächte lang... nur von cola und pizza ernährt...



Ich will dihmxh heiraten^^


----------



## Keksdose12 (22. Mai 2013)

Also ich bin noxh nich so alt deswegen :

-anno 1404 
-pokemon rot , saphir
-ein greenpepper pharao , wo ich die maps so vollgebaut hab das mir das ding gesagt hat ich soll mehr ram organisieren  

des warn noch aufbauspiele *zusimcityrüberschiel*


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (22. Mai 2013)

Keksdose12 schrieb:


> Also ich bin noxh nich so alt deswegen :
> 
> -anno 1404
> -pokemon rot , saphir
> ...



Ich auch net, aber durch onkles kriegt man halt noch die ganzen klassiker^^


----------



## Shona (22. Mai 2013)

Keksdose12 schrieb:


> -ein greenpepper pharao , wo ich die maps so vollgebaut hab das mir das ding gesagt hat ich soll mehr ram organisieren
> 
> des warn noch aufbauspiele *zusimcityrüberschiel*


Meinst du dieses Pharaoh + Cleopatra for download $9.99 - GOG.com ? Das war damals neben Zeus Herrscher des Olymp eines der Aufbauspiele 

@Topic

Oh gott das sind so viele da würde ich nie fertig werden, vor allem da es bei mir mit dem Teil (weiss nicht mehr wie das hiess) anfängt das man an den fernseher anschloss und dann glaube 10 spiele da drauf waren.
Eines davon war Pong und man musste es mit so nem Joystick steuern an dem nur ein rad drauf war xD


----------



## Keksdose12 (23. Mai 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Meinst du dieses Pharaoh + Cleopatra for download $9.99 - GOG.com ? Das war damals neben Zeus Herrscher des Olymp eines der Aufbausp



Hahah genau des 

Mei hab ich des gesuchtet und nie hab ich verstanden wie des mit dem handeln geht  dann sind die ki schiffe immer weg und haben gesagt meine stadt wäre niveaulos 

Man die ganzen erinnerungen  in fünf  jahren fragt mich einer nach sim city 5 und ich sag gesundheit 
*mitfilmklischesherumwerfen*


----------



## RaZZ (27. Mai 2013)

Freelancer  (höre heute nich Freelancer Alpha 1 Strich 1 ) 
Unreal
Unreal Tournament + 2003 +2004 (wobei mir 2003  bissel besser gefiel )
Age of Empires 1 + 2  Wolololoooo 
Wolfenstein 
Postal 1 + 2
GTA 2 + 3
Frontschweine (unvergessen!)
Dungeon Keeper Serie
Anno 1503
Medal of Honor Allied Aussault  + Pacific Assault 
Call of Duty 1+2


könnte ewig so weiterschreiben, aber mir fallen partout jetzt keine Weiteren ein


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (27. Mai 2013)

Gta 1, 2, 3, s.a., v.c., l.c.
Risen
Pacman
Mario bros 3 @gameboy advance sp
Gothic


----------



## FabiCMR (27. Mai 2013)

ich hab früher immer Metal Fatigue | Cossacks | Die Sieder gespielt tu ich heute auch noch auf meinem Retro pc 

nur leider gabs von MF ne einen zweiten teil -.- das spiel jetzt nochmal mit aktueller grafik wäre schon was feines ^^


----------



## Skyline86 (29. Mai 2013)

Och, da gibt es so einiges! Nur hat man die Spiele früher anders Wahrgenommen und es wahr ein Fergnügen diese zu zocken.

Z.B hat mir gefallen. The Fall- Last days of Gaya ; Jaged Alliance ; Far Cry ; Max Payne 2 ; UT 2004 ; UT 2003 ; Command & Concuere Genärele


----------



## the_pierced (3. Juni 2013)

Das was ich früher immer gern gespielt hab war DUNE und Janes AH64D Longbow. Von denen könnte es ruhig mal eine Neuauflage geben.


----------



## SwarmingBeast (4. Juni 2013)

Definitiv Deus Ex.


----------



## drebbin (4. Juni 2013)

Far cry1
Call of duty 2 und 4
Unreal 2
Unreal tournament 2004
Star wars battlefront 2
Need for speed underground 1,2
Need for speed most wanted
World of warcraft( ist ja auch schon alt^^)
Medal of honor allied assault
Max payne 2
Gta 2


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Juni 2013)

Schleichfahrt hat mir sehr sehr gut gefallen
Und die ersten C&C Teile sind ja Kult...


----------



## JPW (4. Juni 2013)

Wurden eigentlich schon Konsolen Games genannt? 

Alle Legend of Zelda Teile
Metroid (200 Stunden Spielzeit in Metroid Prime Hunters für den DS) 
Pokemon
Alle Mario Kart Teile (Besonders Mario Kart Double Dash, mit Bob Omb Blast, dem besten Spielmodus auf diesem Planeten!) 
Mario Bros
Mario 64
und viele andere Nintendo Spiele


----------



## Smil0r (4. Juni 2013)

Also ich spiele tatsächlich im Augenblick Theme Hospital. Ich fand das damals einfach so cool im jungen alter. Und was soll ich sagen. Mit ner gtx670 läufst auch flüssiger heheh
Einfach lustig und meine Kinder haben auch was zu gucken.


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Juni 2013)

Prey
Chronicle of Riddick (1. Teil)


----------



## power02 (6. Juni 2013)

Die Siedler auf nem alten Win95 PC mit Diskette


----------



## Florian97450 (7. Juni 2013)

Die Siedler war der absolute Hammer. Die nachfolgenden Teile noch Siedler III wurden aber dann leider immer schlechter.

Die C&C-Teile sind wirklich Kult. Deswagen habe ich mir damals die 10 Jahre C&C-Box gekauft.


----------



## crae (8. Juni 2013)

super mario bros für nes. Bestes Spiel, dass jemals geschrieben wurde. Spiel das heute noch mind. genauso oft wie zb crysis 3.


----------



## Draxus (10. Juni 2013)

SWAT 4 finde ich immer noch gut. Macht im Multiplayer  mit einem guten Team spaß.

Dann fand ich Total Annihilation damlas noch sehr gut.


----------



## The_Trasher (12. Juni 2013)

Age of Empires 1 & 2
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas


----------



## SirJasonT (15. Juni 2013)

Ich würd mal sagen:
Dawn of War
Battlezone 2
Dungeon Keeper 1 und 2
Ground Control
Homeworld 1 und 2
Soldiers of World War II
Warlords Battlecry
Kohan
AvP1


----------



## Wolli (15. Juni 2013)

crash bandicoot


----------



## Fabiii (16. Juni 2013)

Little Big Adventure 2 

...einfach genial das Spiel! Müsste ich eigentlich mal wieder rauskramen^^


----------



## SaPass (16. Juni 2013)

Warcraft 3
Siedler 4 (wie ich die KI gehasst habe. Meine Träger hatten nie Lust ihrer Arbeit nachzugehen, die Gebäude wurden trotz vorhandener Rohrstoffe nicht fertig).
Rome: TW
Rollercoaster Tycoon
Außerdem habe ich etliche Demos gespielt. Immer wieder, viele Stunden lang. P.O.D, Crash (Tron-ähnlich) und viele andere Rennspiele, deren Namen ich leider nicht mehr weiß.


----------



## happypcuser (20. Juni 2013)

GOTHIC 1-3 oh mein gott ! Ich liebe diese Staffel. 

Der 4 Teil war leider nicht mehr von Pirana bytes deshalb konnte man das direct in die Tonne treten. LEIDER :/


----------



## happypcuser (20. Juni 2013)

MX2002  einer meiner lieblings Spiele damals auf der PS 2


----------



## happypcuser (20. Juni 2013)

Hitman ist auch ein hammer geiles Spiel ( Blood Money ) oder 1 - 3 <--- Auf jeden fall spielen!  

PS: tut mir leid für die vielen kommentare, ich bemerke gerade das man die Kommentare auch bearbeiten kann


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. Juni 2013)

Hab gestern Abend beim Aufräumen in einer alten Kiste ne Super Entdeckung gemacht: Die CD von *Battlezone *(1) 

Nach kurzem Googlen bzgl. Win7 Kompatibilität dann diese Seite gefunden wo man legal eine gepatchte Version laden kann:
Battlezone 1 • Index page

Werds heut Abend mal ausprobieren.
Hab die obige Seite kurz überflogen - es soll soger Widescreen-Support geben 



*UPDATE*:
Funktioniert *perfekt *
Battezone hat nun u.a.


Widescreen-Support
Beliebige Auflösung (Achtung: erst im Spiel selbst. Im Menü bleibts bei 640x480) 
Antialiasing Support - wenn auch nicht ganz klar ist welcher Modus
How to Enable Anti-Aliasing in Battlezone 1.5 - YouTube
vordefinierte Eingabeprofile für diverse Joysticks und den XBOX-Controller
Editor
Wobei ich die Belegung des Gamepads etwas komisch finde. Gesprungen wird durch Drücken des linken Analogstick.
Mit dem Stick wird aber auch vorwärts und rückwärts gesteuert und "ge-strafed". Wenn man den Stick dann auch noch gedrückt halten will weil man länger springen möchte dann geht das Steuerungs-Feingefühl verloren.


Man kann die *Belegung* aber *umändern*.
Im Battelzone Ordner im Unterverzeichnis "giddi" (?) sind die Config-Dateien für die Joysticks/Gamepad.
Dort kann man z.B: Springen auf einen Button legen.
Wie das genau geht erschließt sich eigentlich aus dem Konfig-File (xbox.std) von selbst.
Man muß halt nur darauf achten das man keine Buttons doppelt vergibt


----------



## sebbelzsch (21. Juni 2013)

- KKND 1 + 2
- Robinsons Requiem
- Privateer 2
- Lords of the Realm

Das sind noch ein paar alte Perlen, die mir gut gefallen haben, viele andere wurden schon genannt. Dank Dosbox kann man die Klassiker ja heutzutage noch immer spielen - find ich super .


----------



## Sixxer (21. Juni 2013)

Doom3 inkl. Res. of Evil und dem Mod "In Hell"
Wird jährlich im Dezember gespielt.


----------



## Invisiblo (23. Juni 2013)

Quack Attack
Stronghold 1 + Crusader
Rollercoaster Tycoon 1+2
Siedler III


----------



## Deccoon (1. Juli 2013)

Was ich früher wirklich gerne gespielt habe:
TechnoMage
Rollercoaster Tycoon 2
Heroes of Might and Magic 3 (ich weiss, ich habe 2 leider versäumt und mit der Grützgrafikversion angefangen)

Wenn man ein paar Jahre als "alt" bezeichnen darf:
BioShock 1 (das einzige Spiel, was ich nach dem Ende sofort nochmal angefangen habe)
Age of Empires II


----------



## Psychopath (1. Juli 2013)

Summer Games und WinterGames (natürlich nur auf C64)


----------



## Teutonnen (1. Juli 2013)

Final Fantasy 3 und 4 für den snes (die NDS-Versionen hab ich natürlich auch ).
FF1 und 2 konnte ich leider nur für den GBA finden.. =(


----------



## edaknik (1. Juli 2013)

Definitiv Arcanum: Von Dampfmashcinen und Magie.
Age of Empires war neben Anno 1604 eines meiner ersten Spiele.


----------



## Ich 15 (2. Juli 2013)

C&C Alarmstufe Rot
Siedler 2,3
Mafia(bestimmt 10 * durchgespielt)
Gta VC
Gothic 3(spiele ich momentan mal wieder)
GT 2,3,4,5 einfach zeitlos


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Juli 2013)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Z, Rollercaster Tycoon, Constructor, Alle WW1+WW2 Shooter (bis 2004)


 
 Das muss ich auch wieder installieren.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (3. Juli 2013)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Mafia(bestimmt 10 * durchgespielt)


 
Ich nur 7 mal 

Auch seitdem es Mods für bessere Texturen und Widescreen-Auflösungen ohne Verzerrungen gibt hab ich Mafia wieder dreimal durchgezockt.
Welche Mods ich aber total ignoriert hab sind diese ganzen "Modern"-Mods für Mafia. Das interessiert mich ger nicht.

Mafia war teilweise aber auch richtig schwer. 
Manche Kämpfe mußte ich ein dutzend mal wiederholen weil weit und breit kein Medipack zu finden war.


----------



## Ralle@ (3. Juli 2013)

Mafia (mit diversen Mods sicher schon 8x durch)
Freelancer (ebenfalls mit diversen Mods unzählige mal durch)
Dungeon Siege 1 - 3
Gothic 1 - 3
Die Down of War Reihe

Mir fallen sicher noch ein paar ein.


----------



## debalz (3. Juli 2013)

Cryostasis  - ist von 2009, also nicht soo alt aber gerade deswegen für heutige Verhältnisse noch recht gut anzuschaun und mit cooler Atmo


----------



## Ich 15 (3. Juli 2013)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Mafia war teilweise aber auch richtig schwer.


Ja, aber das hat mich nur noch mehr motiviert zu erfahren wie die Story weitergeht. Außerdem gibt es fast überall Tricks z.B. anstatt in der Parkhaus Mission in ein Auto einzusteigen um vor 1 dutzend Personen zu fliehen(habe ich nie geschafft) einfach erst mal alle mit der guten alten 1928 ausschalten --> Problem gelöst. Für die letzte Mission habe ich aber ewig gebraucht, doch das Outro hat mich dafür gebührend entschädigt.


----------



## stone-cold (3. Juli 2013)

PräPC
C16 - TOM
C16 - Ghosttown

PC
Railroad Tycoon
Commander Keen
NHL Hockey
Mad TV (ich habe es geliebt)
Fußballmanager
Anstos 2
Baldur´s Gate (alles was es gab)
GTA (Gesamte Serie)
Mafia


----------



## killer196 (3. Juli 2013)

Bei mir Star Wars KoToR.
Dazu irgentwie sämtliche siedler teile sowie anno 1604.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juli 2013)

Damals:

Roller Coaster Tycoon-3
Counter Strike
HALO
Combat Arms
League of Legends
Runescape
Splinter Cell
Age of Empires
GTA San Andreas


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (4. Juli 2013)

Age of Empires 2
Commander Keen
C&C Alarmstufe Rot
GTA Vice City & SA
Wolfenstein Castle
Prey
Spyro the Dragon 
POD (war damals sowas von hammer!)
Silent Hunter (immer mit Opa gespielt^^)
etc.

+ die Klassiker Tetris, Super Mario Bros. und Mario Kart


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Juli 2013)

Star Wars: Dark Forces
Star Wars Jedi Knight: Dark Forces II
                                 Mysteries of the Sith


Super Soccer auf SNes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A90EAfA_VPQ
Striker
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVmLLmILrrg
Turtles, konnte man auch mit kumpel zusammen zocken.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GBAJIAuUHQ
WWF
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SAAlbH93MY



jo die alten NES spiele mario, zelda

Nintendo World Cup 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDWI5FOneLs
Könnt ihr noch dran erinnern? 
Oh mann habe ich das viel Gespielt mit meine Cousins
4 Leute mit Multitap 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NES_Four_Score


----------



## NoxLux (7. Juli 2013)

Mein absolutes Lieblingsspiel war HL 2..daran erinnere ich mich echt gerne zurück^^

Operation Flashpoint fand ich auch einen Meilenstein

ansonsten: 
Roller Coaster 1,2
Far Cry 1
Stronghold 1, Crusader
AoE
NfS Hot Pursuit 2, Most Wanted
Mafia 
Doom
Battlefield
uuund ganz wichtig: Pokemon Blaue Edition auf Gameboy


----------



## Jan565 (7. Juli 2013)

Psychopath schrieb:


> Summer Games und WinterGames (natürlich nur auf C64)


 
Haben will! Mit eines der geilsten Games die es je gab. 

Dann noch: 

Metal Gear Solid 1 PS1
Final Fantasy 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 (GBA, NDS, SNES, PS1)
Super Mario Bros. 3, World 
Need for Speed 3
Tony Hawks Pro Skater 2



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Final Fantasy 3 und 4 für den snes (die NDS-Versionen hab ich natürlich auch ).
> FF1 und 2 konnte ich leider nur für den GBA finden.. =(


 
3 Gab es nur für den Japanischen Famicom und 4 für SNES in der Originales Version. Final Fantasy 1 gibt es für NES auch in Europa und 2 gibt es für PSP, PS1, GBA, Android, iOS X und das Original aus Japan ist kam für den Japanischen Famicom(NES Version in Englisch gibt es für den Emulator) genauso wie FF1. Final Fantasy 4 gibt es für PSP, PS1, GBA, Android, iOS X, NDS und im Original SNES JP und in den USA kam es als Final Fantasy 2 raus. Schon komisch das Final Fantasy in den USA als Teil 1-3 raus kamen obwohl es im Original Teil 1, 4 und 6 wären.

Einen ebay Link weil ich sonst keinen finde. Teil 1-3 in der Originalen ersten Version. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Final-Fantas...9798?pt=DE_PC_Videospiele&hash=item4ac64b6546


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Juli 2013)

PC:
GTA 2 & San Andreas
Stronghold Crusader
Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 2
Sim City 4
Sims 1 und 2 

PS One:
Gran Turismo 2
Theme Hospital
Destrution Derby 2
Rollcage (Demo)

GameBoy Classic & Color:
Pokemon Gelb & Gold
V-Rally
Tetris

Nintendo:
Tony Hawks Pro Skater 2
Turok 1 oder 2


----------



## Teutonnen (8. Juli 2013)

Jan565 schrieb:


> 3 Gab es nur für den Japanischen Famicom und 4 für SNES in der Originales Version. Final Fantasy 1 gibt es für NES auch in Europa und 2 gibt es für PSP, PS1, GBA, Android, iOS X und das Original aus Japan ist kam für den Japanischen Famicom(NES Version in Englisch gibt es für den Emulator) genauso wie FF1. Final Fantasy 4 gibt es für PSP, PS1, GBA, Android, iOS X, NDS und im Original SNES JP und in den USA kam es als Final Fantasy 2 raus. Schon komisch das Final Fantasy in den USA als Teil 1-3 raus kamen obwohl es im Original Teil 1, 4 und 6 wären.




FF3 und FF4 sind beide auf dem NES erschienen, wenn auch nur auf japanisch. Emulator und Sprachpatches helfen 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_III

FF4 kam 1991 für den SNES als englische Version in den Staaten und 2002 für die PSone in Europa raus (als Teil der Final Fantasy Anthology).

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_4

FF1 und 2 hab ich als GBA-Version.


----------



## Triniter (9. Juli 2013)

Tjoa angefangen hab ich vor einer Ewigkeit mit Monkey Island 1, Prince of Persia, Loom, Zack McKracken, alle samt klassiker hoch 10. Irgendwann hab ich dann mal noch Day of the Tentacle gespielt auch ein Klassiker. (Zum Glück gibts ja jetzt Emulatoren für die alten Adventures)

Ansonsten in freier Aufzählung:
- Carmageddon (Einfach sau cool)
- Transport Tycoon (lebt danke open transport tycoon ja sogar noch weiter)
- Call of Duty
- MoHAA
- Alle Jedi Knights (gibts heute ja leider nichts mehr in die Richtung, ich will wieder Laserschwert kämpfe...)
- Neverwinter Nights
- Warcraft 2
- Starcraft
- Diablo 1&2
- C&C 1&2 (lebt dank openra ja auch wieder)
- NfS Porsche 
- WoW Classic und BC (mittlerweile auch schon bissle alt)
- Max Payne
- Doom
- Quake
- Wolfenstein
- Duke Nukem (im LAN mit Vietnam Mod  )


----------



## NinjaZX6R_12 (9. Juli 2013)

Des beste Spiel war für mich 

Zelda Ocarina of Time auf dem n64 

Gut auf nem Emu zu spielen....(wenn man das Original natürlich besitzt


----------



## HonkeyCJ (9. Juli 2013)

Definitiv Anno 1602, das packe ich sogar heute noch regelmäßig aus.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Juli 2013)

Achja, Halo habe ich vollkommen vergessen. Damals auf der XBOX!


----------



## BabaYaga (10. Juli 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Achja, Halo habe ich vollkommen vergessen. Damals auf der XBOX!


 
Oooh ja. Boah ich weis gar nicht wie oft ich die Kampagne da allein und zu zweit durchgedaddelt hab.
Das Ding hat so unheimlich Laune gemacht... der Plot, der OST...ein Traum.
Beim zweiten Teil konnten sie das leider schon nicht mehr so gut einfangen :/


----------



## HonkeyCJ (10. Juli 2013)

Gabs das damals nicht noch auch für PC oder war das XBOX-exklusiv


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juli 2013)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Oooh ja. Boah ich weis gar nicht wie oft ich die Kampagne da allein und zu zweit durchgedaddelt hab.
> Das Ding hat so unheimlich Laune gemacht... der Plot, der OST...ein Traum.
> Beim zweiten Teil konnten sie das leider schon nicht mehr so gut einfangen :/


 
Ja Hammer.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juli 2013)

HonkeyCJ schrieb:


> Gabs das damals nicht noch auch für PC oder war das XBOX-exklusiv


 
Damals nur auf der Xbox und jetzt auch für PC!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. Juli 2013)

NinjaZX6R_12 schrieb:


> Zelda Ocarina of Time auf dem n64
> 
> Gut auf nem *Emu *zu spielen


 
Tierquäler 
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-nSznFjse__I/URrgD18DLAI/AAAAAAAAKBo/yAxGejGk15Y/s1600/web-Emu.jpg

Möchte nicht wissen wo du da das Cardridge unterbringen willst


----------



## Jan565 (15. Juli 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> FF3 und FF4 sind beide auf dem NES erschienen, wenn auch nur auf japanisch. Emulator und Sprachpatches helfen
> Final Fantasy III
> 
> FF4 kam 1991 für den SNES als englische Version in den Staaten und 2002 für die PSone in Europa raus (als Teil der Final Fantasy Anthology).
> ...


 
Ja richtig. Teil 3 gab es für NES. Aber nur in Japan. Wie du in deinem zweiten Link sehen kannst von Final Fantasy 4. Erschien es nicht für den NES sondern nur für den nachfolger, den SNES.  

1 und 2 habe ich auch für GBA. Und Teil 3 für DS. 

Stimmt, NES mit Sprachpatch gibt es auch noch. Darauf hätte ich auch kommen können.  Habe die alten Teil bissher nur angezockt und nie durch gespielt.


----------



## noctum (24. Juli 2013)

Secret of Mana aufm SNES mit 2 kumpels zusammen, das war ein Spass!
wir haben an einem spielabschnitt nur gegrindet bzw. die waffen auf max. Level gebracht... um festzustellen, dass eine max lvl waffe pro Person eigentlich auch fürs ende völlig reicht ;D


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juli 2013)

Age of empires. Ein sehr tolles game.


----------



## alm0st (24. Juli 2013)

Metal Gear Solid 1 und Gran Turismo 1, jeweils auf der Playstation damals. Das war einfach unvergleich und lässt mich heute noch schwärmen.

Achja, Warcraft 2 auch genial. War eines meiner ersten Games für den Pc


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (24. Juli 2013)

Dungeon Keeper 2, Populous 3, M.A.X, Need for Speed & Need for Speed 2, Goldeneye (N64)


----------



## Kusarr (24. Juli 2013)

ich möchte nich behaupten, dass sie alle genual waren, jedoch ham se spaß gemacht so als unwissender kleiner pimpf ^^:

- NFS Underground 1+2
- Counter Strike Zero
- Sinbad: Der Herr der Sieben Meere xD
- Harry Potter (ojee ^^)
- Fifa 2002 is mein ältestes
- Alien Tequila
- stronghold Deluxe
- might and magic 3
- lionheart


----------



## eNortiz (25. Juli 2013)

Resident Evil 1 auf der guten alen Playstation!

Hab das "Remake" für den Gamecube noch hier liegen und warte auf nen kalten, dunklen Wintertag um es zu zocken


----------



## stone-cold (25. Juli 2013)

Da fällt mir noch ein Spiel ein:

Silver 

War in meinen Augen echt Hammer


----------



## guss (25. Juli 2013)

Archon, Boulder Dash, Seven Cities of Gold, Raid on Bungeling Bay, Paradroid, Elite, Blue Max (das war damals indiziert ), Spy vs Spy, Kaiser und Die Fugger (alles C64 )


----------



## Ranzen (30. Juli 2013)

Gothic 2, Doom3 Dragon Age, Pes 6 Need for speed underground, Half Life 1, usw


----------



## Kerkilabro (31. Juli 2013)

Spiel: SSX 3
1080p und Direct3D 11. Bestes Snowboardspiel auch heute noch.
Besser, man spielt mit einem Playstationpad am PC. Das 360 Gamepad ist eher ungeeignet dafür^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdqOkLrukEE


----------



## Der-Bert (31. Juli 2013)

The Secret of Monkey Island, Monkey Island 2 LeChuck´s Revenge, Load Runner, NASCAR Racing

Alles auf nen Pentium I mit 100MHz. Was für ne Zeit.


----------



## Lan_Party (31. Juli 2013)

Heroes of Might & Magic III 
NFS U1&2 und Most Wanted
GTA Vice City
Frotschweine
Tomb Raider
Shadow Man 
Soul Reaver u. Blood Omen
Sven das Schaf 

Achja. Ich hatte eine wunderbare Kindheit.


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (31. Juli 2013)

eNortiz schrieb:


> Resident Evil 1 auf der guten alen Playstation!
> 
> Hab das "Remake" für den Gamecube noch hier liegen und warte auf nen kalten, dunklen Wintertag um es zu zocken


 
Das Remake ist wirklich sehr "spielenswert"


----------



## cultraider (31. Juli 2013)

Goblins i-iii
Simon the sorcerer
Das boot
Winter summer games
Mdk 1 & 2
Extreme assault
Tunnel b1 (genialer soundtrack)
Alle lucas arts adventures
Helicops von 7th level
G-nome
Heavy reign
Battlezone 1 & 2
Scorched earth
Worms
Mech warrior
C&c 1 und ra1
Normality
Bleifuß
3 sculls of the toltects
Outcast
Hellcopter
Incomming
Deathkarz
G-police
Bladerunner
Overboard

Uvm


----------



## delpiero223 (1. August 2013)

Age of Empires II (immer noch)

Crazy Taxi (immer noch, jetzt auf Handy  )

Roller Coaster Tycoon 2 (bald ja auch auf Handy)

Transport Tycoon (s. Roller Coaster Tycoon)
Transport Gigant

Siedler 2 - veni, vidi, vici

Locomotion <3 (spiele ich ebenfalls immer noch)

Und einiges mehr, was ich gerade nicht im Kopf habe


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. August 2013)

cultraider schrieb:


> (...)


Quake III Arena als Avatar, aber nicht aufgelistet? =/


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## xb@x360 (1. August 2013)

Resident Evil 1,2,3 | Dino Chrisis 1 & 2 | GTA San Andres | Metal Gear Solid 1,2,3 | Die besten Spiele allerzeiten !


----------



## cultraider (1. August 2013)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Quake III Arena als Avatar, aber nicht aufgelistet? =/
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



Wolfenstein, doom und quake  braucht man nicht auflisten. 

Wer die nicht gespielt hat ist kein gamer 

Id is my Religion


----------



## NickScrewball (2. August 2013)

Oh Yeah!
Mit Doom II hat es angefangen... extra dafür 'ne Soundkarte angeschafft, voll SB16 Kompatibel... 
C&C1 war im LAN geil, unter Novell DOS.
Duke3D und Quake, oh und das erste exklusiv für CD-ROM erschienene Spiel, Rebel Assault!

Dann kamen Unmengen von Spieleklassikern die ich kaum noch alle zusammenbringe:
-Simon the Sorcerer 2
-Monkey Island
-Die gesammelten Lucas-Adventures wie ZackMcKracken, ManiacMansion und DOTT
-Sam'N'Max Hit the Road

Die ernsthaften Anfänge der 3D-Shooter wie Unreal und Half-Life.
Aces of the Deep hat mir ein gebrochenes Handgelenk vertrieben...

Aber das erste Spiel auf meinem ersten PC (ein IBM 8088) war Grand Monster Slam!


----------



## AchtBit (3. August 2013)

Stunt Driver
Forsaken
Heretic
Heroes 3
Extreme AssaultNHL
Bleifuss
Masters of Orion
Masters of Magic
Iwar2 Edge of Chaos
Mech Warrior
Mortal Compat
Strike Commander
Advanced Tactical Strike Fighter
Privateer
Elite
Revolt
Rollcage
Deathkarz



hab bestimmt viele vergessen.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (5. August 2013)

- Zeus: Herrscher des Olymp
- Simcity 3000 & Simcity 4
- GTA3
- Need for Speed Underground
- Stronghold Crusader
- Age of Empires


----------



## MOD6699 (5. August 2013)

LL 1


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (6. August 2013)

okay ich muss jetzt auch mal mitmachen, also angefangen hats bei mir mit AMIGA und Mega Drive/SNES undd ann kam irgendwann der PC

-Moonstone (für damalige Verhältnisse einfach nur Hammer)
-Turrican (episch bis zum Ende plus genialster Soundtrack)
-North and South (zu zweit einfach mega spaßig)
-Lotus 1-3
-Road Rash alle teile (nächtelang mit meinen Brüdern gedaddelt)
-Donkey Kong Country 1-3 (mit die besten Jump and Runs ever)
-Battletoads
-Golden Axe und Final Fight (zu zweit ein echter Hammer)


Aufem PC gabs auch einige Meilensteine, vieles wurde schon genannt, aber ein paar sachen wurden vergessen  

-Flight of the Amazon Queen (mit englischer Sprachausgabe eine Perle der Lucas Adventures)
-Mech Warrior Mercenaries (der "neueste" Teil, hat mich ewigst beschäftigt)
-Mech Commander 1 &2 (super taktik spiele)
-Might and Magic


hab wahrscheinlich noch tausend sachen vergessen, aber mehr fällt mir im moment nicht ein


----------



## AchtBit (7. August 2013)

OMG. Wusst ichs doch. Wie konnte ich nur das göttliche "Magic Carpet 1 + 2" vergessen.


----------



## mds51 (7. August 2013)

Heroes of Might an Magic III 
Call of Duty 1: United Offense
Might and Magic VI, VII, VIII
Unreal Tournament


----------



## Psychopath (8. August 2013)

DeluxeBaerchen schrieb:


> Ich will dihmxh heiraten^^



ich sage JA


----------



## Memphys (8. August 2013)

Fire Emblem 6 &7 (Sealed Sword / Blazing Sword) für GBA

Super Mario für NES und den ersten Gameboy

The Legend of Zelda... alle Teile für GB Color, GBA und Gamecube

Mario Cart / Super Smash Bros... alle Teile

Neverwinter Nights für PC


----------



## freezy94 (8. August 2013)

Spellforce 2: Shadow Wars
Need for Speed: Underground 2
Ab durch die Hecke (lang lang ists her... )


----------



## T-Drive (20. August 2013)

Descent

Die erste Version spiel ich heut noch auf W7 in FullHD


----------



## Dementius76 (20. August 2013)

Dann will ich auch mal.

A500:

Ports of Call
Oil Impeium
Vermeer
Prince of Persia 
Hanse

SNES:

Secret of Mana (mein erstes RPG und immer noch eines der Besten auch heute noch)
Secret of Evermoore
Terranigma

PC:

Hanse II
CC 1-3
DSA - Schatten über Riva
Simon the Sorcerer 1+2
Leisure Suit Larry 1-6 (da waren sie noch gut und abartig witzig)

Und noch einige mehr, aber zu viel


----------



## Cook2211 (20. August 2013)

Meine persönlichen Hits:


*C64:*

Space Pilot
Blue Max
Uridium
Giana Sisters
Defender Of The Crown
Summer Games 1+2
Winter Games
World Games
California Games
International Soccer
Superstar Ice Hockey
Superstar Soccer
Microprose Soccer
Silent Service
Katakis
Maniac Mansion
Zak McCracken
One On One
Pitstop II
Nebulus


*Amiga:*

It Came From The Desert
Antheads
Rocket Ranger
Wings
TV Sports Basketball
Chambers of Shaolin
Turrican
Monkey Island
Indiana Jones III
Gunship
Railroad Tycoon
F15 Strike Eagle
F18 Interceptor
Falcon
Test Drive
Grand Prix Circuit
Rainbow Islands
Wings Of Fury
Lemmings
Kick Off
Jumping Jackson
Police Quest
James Pond


*SNES:*

Super Mario World
Super Mario Allstars
Mario Kart
F-Zero
Starfox
Axeley
Super Probotector
Zelda
Street Fighter II
Mortal Kombat


*Playstation 1:*

Destruction Derby
Ridge Racer
Rage Racer
Tomb Raider
Need For Speed
Resident Evil
Crash Bandicoot
Formel 1
Gran Turismo
Tekken
V-Rally
Toshinden


*Dreamcast:*

Shenmue 
Crazy Taxi
Sonic Adventure
Soul Calibur
Metropolis Street Racer
NBA 2K



Mehr fallen mir im Moment nicht ein.


----------



## Samfisch (28. August 2013)

ich hatte damals erst son alten 286er von ibm. 
nur Dosspiele: *Prince of persia und 4d-drive* waren meine favoriten. 

Dann hatte ich ein 133Mghz Pentium MMX win95 mit ein 1MB Grafikkarte und 16MB EDO RAM
erstes 3d spiel war* magic carbet*, als eine feuerkugel kam habe ich mich geduckt, voll krass, und kumpel war dabei der gelacht..
weiter Spiele: Skynet, Turok3d, Bleifuss, C&C , Tombraider 

ca.4 jahre später
Pentium 2 300mghz, 64mb EDO RAM, 16MB Voodoo 3dfx karte
Soldier of fortune, C&C Tibsun, Unreal Tournament 1, Quake, COD, Anno1602, Simcity, Age of Empires 2, Empire Earth, Carmaggeddon, interstate `76, GTA 1+2 Vogelperspektive, Half-life ect.

paar jahre später hatte ich ein wechsel zw. Pentium hatte dann AMD`s 1 bis 3.Ghz singlecore 
hatte auch kaum gezockt meist die ich schon nannte. Gta ging in den 3d Modus  mit GTA 3 , vice city und GTA SA dann hatte ich auch eine zeit lang battlefield 1942 mit dem dersertcombat mod gezockt, als mir BF2 nicht so geviel bin ich auf Jointoperations umgesprungen, aja und RainbowSix Ravenshield hab ich auch bis zum augenbrennen gespielt.

Jetzt zock ich meist nur noch CODreihe(da die runden sehr schnell rum sind) oder Minetest, 
wenn ich mehr zeit hab sind es FC3, Bf3, Supcom oder COH mit MC-mod.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (28. August 2013)

War gerade im Urlaub in meiner alten Heimat (Kärnten) und hab meine Mom besucht.
Hab in meinen alten in Ö zurückgelassenen Sachen *Star Trek - A Final Unity *von 1995 gefunden und natürlich gleich mal wieder ge-adventured 

Damals war das Game ja zum 
Aber heutzutage ist die Bedienung aber nur mehr zum 

Trotzdem macht das Game immer noch Fun


----------



## r34ln00b (28. August 2013)

das erste ut und unreal2 hab ich damals gerne gespielt.


----------



## phleau (29. August 2013)

definitiv das erste UnrealTournament. Unreal2 war viel zu kurz. Die richtige Atmosphäre hatte nur das erste Unreal.


----------



## Saschi1992 (30. August 2013)

Was soll man aufzählen^^
Eigendlich das meiste was ich gesuchtet hatte waren wohl Zelda auf dem SNES und Pokemon auf dem alten Gameboy""
Oder Alltime Favorit bei älteren Kisten ist Monkey Island 3 mein Lieblings Adventure.


----------



## vinyard (30. August 2013)

mhhh werfe mal chrome in den raum der rest wurde schon genannt!!!


----------



## The1nsider (31. August 2013)

Einige Auszüge (Von vielen).

Gravity Force (Amiga)
Gravity Force (amiga) - YouTube

Stunt Racer (Amiga) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kn32IgQGrOQ

Metroid (Nes)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ly1PUEmxyyQ

Magic Carpet (PC Dos)
http://youtu.be/m3zsPl4Ampw?t=3m

Killer Instinct (SNes)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9m8nqX9yyc8

Donkey Kong (Snes)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hakuztODkAw

Outcast (PC)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaHTNj_hSl0

Tomb Raider II (PC)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dA0r_Wp-EtU

Zelda OOT (N64)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQ1L0ZhzGqo

Unreal Tournament GOTY Bunny Track MOD (PC Online Gaming)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JsVTEM2ZDE

Unreal Tournament GOTY Instagib MOD (PC Online Gaming)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gapcs3u4s_c

Unreal Tournament GOTY Tactical Ops MOD (PC Online Gaming)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mixUwJNFjK4

Alles was danach kam kann man nicht wirklich als alt bezeichnen.
Selbst der SNES ist noch nicht alt - im 2D Genre noch immer aktuell und an Zelda OOT kam kein anderes  RPG-Action Adventure bis heute ran.


----------



## FuNKyFLeA (1. September 2013)

Starwars Battlefront II, GTA San Andreas, Pokemon


----------



## MOD6699 (2. September 2013)

Jip Wolfenstein eindeutig aber auch Dune II


----------



## pepelepew (13. September 2013)

twisted fucking metal fucking 2 fucking world fucking tour!!!!!!!!

das einzige spiel, dass ich so lange am stück gespielt hab, dass sich das HUD in meine netzhaut eingebrannt hat und ich 2 tage lang überall energiebalken und waffenauswahl in der optik hatte......


----------



## Leandros (13. September 2013)

World of Warcraft: The Burning Crusade.
Age of Empires 2.
WarCraft 3 + Mods (besonders DotA).


----------



## Cinnayum (13. September 2013)

uralt und aktuell wieder gespielt:

Burntime
Indy 3, bis zur Codeabfrage (muss mal die Anleitung vom Dachboden suchen...)

Wenn ich ein Spiel ganz (oder sogar mehrfach) durchspiele, dann ist es (damals wie heute) eine besondere Ehrung:

Magic Carpet 1
Dungeon Keeper 1
Syndicate (hmm wo ist nur Bullfrog hin?)
X-Wing / Tie Fighter (hier inkl. der tollen Erweiterungen)
System Shock 1
Mech Commander 1+2

was neuer:
Unreal 2 (war vielleicht nicht lang, aber verdammt hübsch für die Zeit und 1a Waffen"feedback")
Star Wars Commandos
Quake IV (das Combat Rifle einen langen Gang entlang auf Gegner entleeren, das es kracht, sich dann hinter eine Ecke verkriechen zum Nachladen und beten, dass das neue Magazin eher in der Waffe ist, als der Dämon um die Ecke biegt, ist einfach unerreicht! dazu das herrliche "Rasseln" in den Schussgeräuschen)

mit jetzt 4 Jahren (für mich eine Neuentdeckung):
Borderlands 1 (schon ewig ausm Steam-Sale gehabt, aber nie übers Tutorial gespielt, großartiger Mix aus Oldschool, Witz, Story und modernem Komfort, werd ich wohl ganz durchspielen)


----------



## Lealein (11. Oktober 2013)

da gibts viele^^

Super Mario Kart (SNES)
Lufia II (SNES)
Donkey Kong Country (SNES)
Super Mario Bros. 1-3 (SNES)
Mario 64 (N64)
Mario Kart 64 (N64)
Mario Party 1-3 (N64)
Super Smash Bros. (N64)
Pokemon Stadium 1-2 (N64)
Pokemon Rot, Blau, Gelb (GB)

Gäbe noch einige aber das waren für mich die besten


----------



## Azzteredon (11. Oktober 2013)

Starwars Republic Commando

Pokémon, eigentlich alles sowohl n64 als auch GB

Stronghold Crusader :3

Warcraft 3


----------



## xElv1sHD (10. November 2013)

- Pokémon
- Mario Kart 64
- Zelda
- Mario 64
- Conkers Bad Fur Day (auch heute noch eines meiner Lieblingsgames, einfach nur göttlich diese Satire^^)


----------



## xehnon (10. November 2013)

Kotor I&II (wobei man sagen muss das der erste teil besser war)
Morrowind
und natürlich Super Mario Bros. für das NES (mein allererstes Game)


----------



## cherry_coke (10. November 2013)

Ganz klar: Fahrenheit

Ich denke wenn man huete Downsampling bei dem Game nutzt, kommt es nochmal richtig fett. Hm, jetzt habe ich irgendwie Bopck auf das Spiel.

Btw: Unbedingt mit Controller spielen!


----------



## Smil0r (10. November 2013)

Es gibt viele. Aber das älteste und bis jetzt einfach noch immer das beste Retrospiel ist für mich immer noch Open Transport Tycoon Deluxe. Es ist inzwischen kostenlos und ist wir der Name schon sagt inzwischen Open Source und alle möglichen hobby Programmierer bringen das Spiel immer mehr auf den neusten stand. Und die insgesammte Technik macht echt süchtig. Vorallem im Multiplayer wo bestimmt 200 Server jeden Tag teilweise richtig gut besucht sind. Total suchtfördernt wenn man sich da erstmal 3 stunden reingespielt hat und Begriffen hat wir alles gunktioniert und worauf man achten muss.


----------



## stoepsel (11. November 2013)

Wenn ich Spiele zu Ende zocke, sind oder waren sie gut! 

TimeShift ist so ein Spiel gewesen....
Irgendein Wolfenstein war auch ganz geil...kenne nur den einen Teil- vergessen, wie der hieß, sorry.
Dann Beyond Good and Evil.
Naja, Crysis halt... 
SplinterCell...
FarCry...
Riddick...
MassEffect...
Is jetzt alles nicht gerade Asbach aber doch schon betagt.


----------



## DrOtyo (11. November 2013)

Zelda
Super smash bros melee
Ratchet and clank 
Pokemon
Dragonball z budokai tenkaichi
Rollercoaster tycoon
Simcity
Tekken
:')


----------



## bAsSt@rd (11. November 2013)

Command & Conquer 1-5
Anno 1602
Commandos
Tomb Raider 1-3

Spiel ich alle immernoch


----------



## Robonator (11. November 2013)

Fighting Force 1 & 2 und Future Cop LAPD hab ich als Kind geliebt wie sonst was. Beides auf der PS1 
Jetzt hab ich FF2 und FC LAPD auf der PS3 und meine Neffen zocken die beiden Games nun total gern 

Ansonsten hab ich sehr viel C&C und GTA gezockt ^^


----------



## silent-hunter000 (11. November 2013)

Empire Earth 1;2
World in Conflict.
Anno 15xx
Operation Flashpoint
XCOM (Das Original!!!)


----------



## Smil0r (12. November 2013)

Reden wir nicht von alten spielen? 
was auch noch die geilsten spiele waren damals Schleichfahrt und wingcommander. Die ersten guten 3D spiele die damals so wenig Grafikleistung brauchten. Wingcommander hatte richtige echtbild filmsequenzen als gameplay. Das war für die zeit voll der Bringer! Aber war auch wirklich sehr teuer in der Produktion.
MDK gehörte auch dazu. War auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (12. November 2013)

Age of Empires 3 in Verbindung mit Gameranger, zocke ich immer wieder gerne.


----------



## mds51 (12. November 2013)

AoE 3 ist alt ? wtf
da fühl ich mich ja verdammt jung


----------



## Smil0r (12. November 2013)

stoepsel schrieb:


> Wenn ich Spiele zu Ende zocke, sind oder waren sie gut!
> 
> TimeShift ist so ein Spiel gewesen....
> Irgendein Wolfenstein war auch ganz geil...kenne nur den einen Teil- vergessen, wie der hieß, sorry.
> ...



Ich meinte eher das hier 
Unter alt versteh ich echt alt.


----------



## Tymotee (12. November 2013)

Die alten Anno Teile
C&C 2
monkey island


----------



## debalz (13. November 2013)

Pro Evolution Soccer 6 - der beste PES-Teil ever!


----------



## xeno75 (15. November 2013)

Wizardry VII
Bard's Tale
Final Fantasy 7
Wing Commander
Turrican
Monkey Island
Indiana Jones
Maniac Mansion
...hach...


----------



## MOD6699 (15. November 2013)

Zelda
Gothic
TES
Beyond Good & Evil
Wow
Wolfenstein
Unreal Tournament

das dürften so die wichtigsten Spiele in meinem Gamerdasein gewesen sein.


----------



## Apokalypsos (26. Dezember 2013)

Wolfenstein (mein erster Shooter)
Mechwarrior
Battletech
Dune 1&2
Warcraft 1&2
Final Fantasy 7
DSA (alle, auch die neuen)
Dark Forces
Duke Nukem (alle!)
Gothic 2
XCOM: Enemy unknown (das Original)


----------



## Smil0r (28. Dezember 2013)

Dx Ball lol


----------



## dsdenni (28. Dezember 2013)

Smil0r schrieb:


> Dx Ball lol



Das Spiel hab ich früher soo hart gesuchtet


----------



## MacMyver (28. Dezember 2013)

Doom 1+2, Duke Nukem 3D, Call of Duty 1-2, Far Cry, Dungeon Keeper 2, Arx Fantalis, Gothic 2, Half-Life, C&C Generals, Diablo 1-2, Max Payne 2, Prey, Fahrenheit &&&


----------



## micsterni14 (28. Dezember 2013)

Transporttycoon!!


----------



## Allgaeuer (28. Dezember 2013)

Ghost Recon I, Joint Operations,


----------



## lipt00n (30. Dezember 2013)

Constructor


!!!

Bestes Aufbaustrategiespiel aller Zeiten


----------



## debalz (2. Januar 2014)

Cossacks, FarCry 1


----------



## Kekskruemelesser (2. Januar 2014)

dungeon keeper

nuclear strike

der korsar 

donkey kong 64

star fox 64

super mario 64

und noch ganz viele andere spiele....


----------



## micsterni14 (2. Januar 2014)

Kekskruemelesser schrieb:


> dungeon keeper



Wie lange hat man da davor gesessen und nur sinnlos zugeschaut bis endlich mal alles Level 9 oder10 war... Einfach episch!

Muss mir erstmal Pippi aus den Augen wischen, wenn ich an diese Zeiten denke....

Und natürlich Pontifax! man hatte alles.... Explosionen, Dämonen, große Knarren und Welten umfassende Spiele... Und wo sitzen 5 harte, tätowierte Jungs Stunden, achwas Tagelang davor? BRÜCKEN BAUEN!! LOL



Mfg


----------



## Smil0r (9. Januar 2014)

Hey, Spiel das Spiel wieder seid ein paar tagen. Habe es auch auf dem 64bit Win7 mit einigermaßen guter Auflösung gemoddet. Wer Interesse hat zu erfahren wie es geht einfach per pm nachfragen.


----------



## Gast20160706 (12. Januar 2014)

Die Komplette Sonic Reihe auf der Sega Mega Drive! Heute noch super spielbar für mich die besten Jump and Runs ever!


----------



## Dr_Lobster (8. März 2014)

Seven Kingdoms bzw. 7 Kingdoms

Das hat mich viele Wochen meines Lebens gekostet


----------



## Gast1668381003 (10. März 2014)

SP:
- Max Payne 1 - Kult und legendär 

- American McGee's Alice (1. Teil) 



MP:
- Unreal Tournament ('99) hach ja  ...damals, Deathmatch auf "Deck 16" - einfach unvergessen 

16-Bit-Konsolen:

- Sonic 1, 2, 3 & Knuckles
- Thunder Force IV 
- Rocket Knight Adventures


----------



## Natler (10. März 2014)

Wurde Deus Ex (2000)  schon genannt?


----------



## addicTix (10. März 2014)

GTA Vice City, Metal Gear Solid 2


----------



## jamie (10. März 2014)

Zwar nicht ganz soo alt aber trotzdem geil: das Original NFS: Most Wanted
Grade wieder am spielen.


----------



## Aemkeisdna (10. März 2014)

Age of Empires auf nen Dell Inspirion 1300


----------



## Razor2408 (10. März 2014)

Die beiden Horror-Klassiker Obscure und den Nachfolger Aftermath gibt es seit kurzem für kleines Geld bei Steam - kann ich empfehlen.
Damals mit nem Kumpel im Coop gezockt, und hat echt viel Spaß gemacht. Auszug aus dem Gamezone-Test:



> Obscure orientiert sich zum einen stark an den bekannten Teenie-Horrorfilmen a la Scream oder Scary Movie und andererseits am Gameplay von Resident Evil. Dabei begeistert vom ersten Augenblick an die gelungene Inszenierung des Spiels, die uns schon nach kurzer Spielzeit glauben lässt tatsächlich in besagtem Horrorstreifen mitzuspielen. Dabei bedient man sich aller bekannten Klischees und praktisch alle erwarteten Begegnungen und Szenen kommen auch in dem Spiel vor. Von der nicht nur in einem Film bekannten Umkleideraum-Szene bis hin zu den typischen Begegnungen mit dem Schuldirektor und dem Hausmeister ist alles vorhanden.
> 
> Da wir im Spiel insgesamt fünf verschiedene Charaktere spielen - genau genommen sind es sogar sechs, den Sechsten aber ereilt das Schicksal aller sprechenden Statisten - die allesamt spezifische Fähigkeiten besitzen, haben sich die Entwickler bei MC2 etwas ganz Besonderes einfallen lassen. Denn in der Praxis bewegt man sich fast immer zu Zweit durch das Schulgebäude, wobei man die eine Person voll kontrolliert und man der jeweils anderen Person ganz einfache Befehle geben kann, wie "Hilf mir", "Warte hier" oder "Folge mir". Bei Bedarf jedoch können wir jederzeit zwischen den Beiden hin- und herschalten. Um nun die anderen Charaktere benutzen zu können, gibt es den sogenannten Sammelplatz, der sich natürlich auf dem Schulhof befindet. Dort warten die momentan nicht benutzen Charaktere und es genügt dorthin zu gehen um einen oder zwei neue Personen auszuwählen. Auf diese Art und Weise kann man die besonderen Fähigkeiten jedes Einzelnen ausnutzen. Damit die Wege durch das recht ausufernde Schulgebäude nicht zu lang werden, ist es zudem möglich per Tastendruck von jedem beliebigen Ort aus zum Sammelplatz zu gelangen.
> 
> Was dieses System nun zu etwas Besonderem macht ist das durchdachte und mehr als gelungene Coop-Feature. Denn ohne dafür speziell ein Coop-Game starten zu müssen, kann ein zweiter Spieler jederzeit ins Spiel mit einsteigen und die Kontrolle über den zweiten Schüler übernehmen. Damit das Zusammenspiel der beiden Zocker auch trotz der fest montierten Kameras funktioniert, besteht die Möglichkeit die Kamera quasi zu sich her zu holen. Das bedeutet, dass die Kamera immer an Einem der Beiden festgemacht ist und man die Kamera per Tastenklick auf den eigenen Charakter fixiert. Dies funktioniert besser als man meinen möchte, da man sich meist von Raum zu Raum bewegt und man sich eigentlich nie soweit voneinander entfernen muss, dass man mit der Kamerasteuerung Probleme bekommt. Denn zusätzlich wird der jeweils zweite Charakter automatisch immer in den nächsten Raum mitgenommen wenn sich der erste Charakter dorthin bewegt. Es ist also nicht möglich einen Raum alleine zu betreten, egal wie weit weg der jeweilige Partner ist. Das System komplett macht die Möglichkeit den zweiten Spieler auch jederzeit wieder aussteigen zu lassen, indem er die Kontrolle am Sammelplatz wieder dem Computer übergibt, schon kann man alleine weiterspielen. Demnach gibt es auch keine unterschiedlichen Spielstände für den Coop- und den Singleplayer-Mode.


----------



## M4v0460 (10. März 2014)

Viele alte Spiele wurden bereits genannt.

Ich gebe mal noch Commander Keen dazu


----------



## sHagooN (11. März 2014)

Commandos,Desperados


----------



## Goyoma (11. März 2014)

Halo 1 und Two Worlds1 *-*

Und Gothic 3, man die Atmosphäre war so episch! Spiele ich immernoch


----------



## jUleZ_82 (11. März 2014)

C64-Time...
Maniac Mansion (bis heute ein Knaller)
Commando Lybia
Rambo
Ninja 1+2
Karate
North & South

usw...

...schön war die Zeit


----------



## Asteroids (11. März 2014)

sHagooN schrieb:


> Commandos,Desperados


 
Commandos: was ein unfassbar großartiges Spiel!!! Schade das es solche Spiele nicht mehr entwickelt werden. Falls jemand eins kennt, immer her damit!

Ansonsten packe ich jedes Jahr einmal Jagged Alliance 2 (mit Communitypatch 1.13) aus. Ein Meilenstein der Spielegeschichte.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. März 2014)

Turok 2, mein allererster Ego-Shooter. Gott was habe ich das Spiel geliebt (und tue es immer noch).

Und Jahre später (damals wusste ich noch nichts von den Zensuren) durch Zufall bei einem An ubd Verkauf die UK-Fassung entdeckt, das machte das Spiel gleich nochmal besser. Es gibt wohl bis heute keine geilere Waffe als den Gehirnbohrer


----------



## Malkav85 (12. März 2014)

Mein erstes Spiel auf meinem damaligen PC war "Holiday Island". Und ich spiele das auch heute noch gerne auf einem alten XP Laptop  Es macht einfach Spaß, gerade weil es so minimalistisch früher war. Heute kann man in WiSims alles möglich einstellen und kommt gar nicht mehr zum eigentlichen spielen.

Airline Tycoon 1 war damals das zweite Spiel, das ich gern gezockt habe. Und natürlich Diablo 2  Das hat mich fast meine kompletten Sommerferien gekostet.


----------



## dracki (12. März 2014)

Red Alert  und Siedler 2
die zwei Spiele hab ich sicher 1000e von Stunden gespielt


----------



## johncooperworks (12. März 2014)

Nightlight schrieb:


> MP:
> - Unreal Tournament ('99) hach ja  ...damals, Deathmatch auf "Deck 16" - einfach unvergessen


 
Jaaa, stimmt!  

Und No One Lives Forever 2 war auch suuuper !


----------



## jamie (12. März 2014)

Eins der ersten Spiele, die ich gespielt habe (nach den guten alten LEGO-Spielen). Die Siedler V: das Erbe der Könige GOLD EDITION. Auch heute noch spielenswert.


----------



## thekerub (12. März 2014)

System Shock. Auch heute noch (mit Mod für moderne Maussteuerung) klasse und spielerisch den meisten aktuellen Vertretern des Genres weit voraus. Der Vorreiter des modernen Story-Shooters.


----------



## debalz (13. März 2014)

Decathlon - der Joystickkiller schlechthin, ich sag nur 10.000m-Lauf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S754 (13. März 2014)

GTA Vice City und CoD 2 hab ich damals am meisten gespielt. Sind mir bis heute gut in Erinnerung geblieben...


----------



## miles1200 (14. März 2014)

Nostrex schrieb:


> Moin Moin.
> Nach meiner Letzten suche nach einem alten Spiel habt ihr mich heiß gemacht
> Was für Spiele habt ihr noch so damals gerne Gespeilt ?
> An was könnt ihr euch noch erinnern ?
> ...



Ich muss dir total recht geben, mit dem Flair der alten Spiele. Bei neuen Spielen kommt mir auch nicht mehr dieses Gefühl hoch. 

Also ich fand die ersten Lego Star Wars sehr schön und die alten FIFA Teile bis FIFA football 2005


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (16. März 2014)

Im Moment ist nach vielen Jahren mal wieder Anno 1503 installiert. Möchte nun nach einem Jahrzehnt auf Metropol A endlich mal die 100000 Einwohner schaffen.


----------



## sHagooN (17. März 2014)

World of Warcraft (Burning Crusade) xD


----------



## SpeCnaZ (18. März 2014)

jamie schrieb:


> Eins der ersten Spiele, die ich gespielt habe (nach den guten alten LEGO-Spielen). Die Siedler V: das Erbe der Könige GOLD EDITION. Auch heute noch spielenswert.



Die V find ich Schrott . 1 bis 3 waren die besten


----------



## Lorenor Zorro (18. März 2014)

jamie schrieb:


> Zwar nicht ganz soo alt aber trotzdem geil: das Original NFS: Most Wanted
> Grade wieder am spielen.



Dito das Spiel idt einfach cool


----------



## RedVapor (23. März 2014)

Dungeon Master das war cool
Defender of the crown (aber nur die C64 Version die Amiga Version war kacke) 
Druids ( C64)
Movie Monsters (C64 mit Datasette!)
Ultima natürlich alle Teile
Bards Tale ( die waren noch bockelhart)
Oh mann ich koennte noch Seitenweise Spiele aufzählen.


----------



## RyuUUU (23. März 2014)

Mario 64
Gothic 1+2
Sacred Gold und Sacred Underworld


----------



## zerrocool88 (24. März 2014)

Also mein top Spiel und da wird auch kein anderes Game ran kommen ist und bleibt Zelda. Dieses Spiel fand ich war der absolute Ober Hammer auf der N64. Ich spiele es zwischendurch immer noch auf einem Emulator am Rechner aber auch nur weil ich keine N64 mehr habe.


----------



## Caun (24. März 2014)

Donkey kong 64     das war geil :O
Aber auch psone classics wie spyro und crash bandicoot  
Für pc  haben mich Age of empires 2 und schlacht um mittelerde (alle teile)  sehr viel zeit geraubt


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. März 2014)

So alt ist es zwar noch nicht (12 Jahre), aber da jetzt gerade die HD Variante erschienen ist, ist es bei mir gerade wieder aktuell. FFX.

Das Spiel macht heute immer noch Spaß und hat nichts von seinem Charme eingebüßt. Nur gestartet, die Musik fing an und alle Erinnerungen kamen wieder. Ich kann es nzr empfehlen.


----------



## Aemkeisdna (26. März 2014)

DTM Race Driver  nicht sooo alt aber hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## HausUkko (26. März 2014)

Stronghold Crusader - der Hammer habe es jeden Tag gespielt, einfach unvergesslich.

GTA San Andreas - schätzungsweise mehr als 1000h Spielzeit.


----------



## Captn (30. März 2014)

Frontschweine und Star Wars Battlefront 1+2 haben richtig fun gemacht.


----------



## N00bler (30. März 2014)

Half Life, Counter Strike, Tomb Raider und GTA San Andreas (Heute teilweise immernoch am zocken)


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (30. März 2014)

San Andreas 

Ich habs so lange gesuchtet bis ich 100% hatte und alle Fahrschulen auf Gold. War immer echt chillig auf der Sanchez die Runde zu fahren und die Einnahmen einzusammeln.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (30. März 2014)

- GTA Vice City
- Need for Speed Porsche
- C&C Alarmstufe Rot mit Gegenangriff und Vergeltungsschlag Erweiterungen
- Silent Hunter III mit Großmod LSH 5.1
- GTA IV
- Aerofly Professional Deluxe Platinum Edition (per MC24)


----------



## addicTix (4. April 2014)

Diablo 2 LOD ... good old times


----------



## SpotlightXFX (4. April 2014)

MauMau


----------



## Skipper81Ger (6. April 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Frontschweine und Star Wars Battlefront 1+2 haben richtig fun gemacht.



Das kann ich nur unterschreiben.
Gut war auch der domination mode mit 6p lan. Sehr funny.

@ kaaruzo:
Ich hab ffx auch mega gesuchtet, aber hab es nie geschafft die 3 schwarzen Insekten mir einzuverleiben
...ohne zanmatou.

Vielleicht Fang ichs nochmal in Hd an.
Ha. Da fällt mir noch ein das ich es schon ein 2 tes mal durchgespielt hatte nur weil ich eines von diesen Al bet Büchern am spielanfang vergessen hatte.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. April 2014)

Skipper81Ger schrieb:


> Das kann ich nur unterschreiben.
> Gut war auch der domination mode mit 6p lan. Sehr funny.
> 
> @ kaaruzo:
> ...



Ja die schwarzen werden ab Bahamut bisschen schwierig. Ich bin gerade dabei mich in der Monsterfarm wieder hochzu leveln. Es bockt wie vor 10 Jahren immer noch


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2014)

U.a.

Dungeon Keeper 2
Syndicate Wars
Deus Ex 1
Giants
Populous
Black&White

waren ganz gut...

Edit: Ganz früher natürlich Doom 1+2, Wing Commander, Ultima etc


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (7. April 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> - GTA Vice City
> - Need for Speed Porsche
> - C&C Alarmstufe Rot mit Gegenangriff und Vergeltungsschlag Erweiterungen
> - Silent Hunter III mit Großmod LSH 5.1
> ...


- Counter Strike (bis 1.6 ohne Steam)
- Worms
- Have a nice day


----------



## Eol_Ruin (7. April 2014)

*Snipes *
Snipes (Computerspiel)

*VGA Planets* *3*:
VGA Planets


Mit Snipes wurden die Pausen in der HTL (Ösis wissen worums geht ) verbracht.
Mit VGA Planets manchmal der ganze Abend - natürlich als Federation oder Colonies (Battlestar )


----------



## sVnsation (7. April 2014)

Commandos, Need for Speed Porsche, Half-Life, Worms, Tomb Raider, X-Com


----------



## Suebafux (7. April 2014)

Interessant wie unterschiedlich 'alt' empfunden wird.

Kann mich noch an Descent erinnern und den Aufwand den wir dafür betrieben haben: PC+Röhrenminitor zu Freunden geschleppt um den einen oder anderen Abend im LAN spielen zu können. 360°, 3 Achsen-Shooter, beeindruckte gewaltig damals.
Dann kam UT und war bis inkl. UT3 eines meiner bevorzugen MP-Games. DoD auch oft gespielt und auch heute noch gelegentlich (DoD:S)

Nicht vergessen das gute alte GT auf der PS - ein wirklich gelungener Mix aus Simulation und Arcade mit brauchbaren Feedback am Knochen. Monate damit verbracht und finde bis heute nichts vergleichbares. Entweder zu viel Simulation oder zu arcadelastig und den Zauber die Rückmeldung durch Vibrationen so genau wieder zu geben bekommt auch niemand mehr ihn.


----------



## HighGrow22 (7. April 2014)

Ganz klar : Day of defeat und Day of defeat: Source 
CounterStrike 1.6
Battlefield 1942, battlefield 2


----------



## Goyoma (7. April 2014)

Halo 1 

Gothic 3 

Two Worlds 

Dark Messiah of Might and Magic *-*


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (7. April 2014)

Suebafux schrieb:


> Kann mich noch an Descent erinnern und den Aufwand den wir dafür betrieben haben: PC+Röhrenminitor zu Freunden geschleppt um den einen oder anderen Abend im LAN spielen zu können. 360°, 3 Achsen-Shooter, beeindruckte gewaltig damals.


Stimmt da war ja was. Descent hatte ich auch und habe es tagelang gespielt.


Suebafux schrieb:


> Dann kam UT und war bis inkl. UT3 eines meiner bevorzugen MP-Games. DoD auch oft gespielt und auch heute noch gelegentlich (DoD:S)


UT hatte ich auch. Hab´s aber nur selten online gespielt. Auf LAN´s war damals CoD UO angesagt. Brachte viel Spaß.


Suebafux schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen das gute alte GT auf der PS - ein wirklich gelungener Mix aus Simulation und Arcade mit brauchbaren Feedback am Knochen. Monate damit verbracht und finde bis heute nichts vergleichbares. Entweder zu viel Simulation oder zu arcadelastig und den Zauber die Rückmeldung durch Vibrationen so genau wieder zu geben bekommt auch niemand mehr ihn.


Kenne ich. Am WE mit zwei Kumpels ein 24h Rennen gefahren. 4 Stunden am Gamepad und dann 8h frei. Wir waren schon verrückt irgendwie. GT war schon genial auf der PS.


----------



## -Atlanter- (7. April 2014)

Spiele die ich früher (vor 10Jahren-15Jahren während meiner Jugend/Kindheit) geliebt habe und noch heute liebe oder lieben würde:

- The Legend of Zelda: Majoras Mask (1999)
Für mich das Spiel, dass ich beinahe jedes Jahr spielen möche und gleichzeitg das für mich beste und erwachsenste Zelda.
- Anno 1503 (2001)
Eines meiner ersten 3 PC-Spiele, gleichzeitg mein erstes 2D-Grafik Spiel, wenn man Gameboy nicht mitzählt. Anno 1503 ist für mich in Sachen Grafikdesign, Musik, Kampfsystem dem neuen Anno 1404 überlegen.
- Ground Control II (2004)
Ground Conrol I war eines meiner ersten Strategiespiele. Da habe ich natürlich bei Ground Control II gleich zugegriffen. Leider konnte ich mangels DSL erst Jahre (06/07) später in den Multiplayer kurz vor der Abschaltung. Aber auch der Singleplayer war in Sachen Inszenierung, Gameplay und Musik hervoragend (07/08).
- Super Smash Bros Melee (2002)
Einen Gamecube hatte ich erst 04/05 erhalten. Eines der ersten Spiele die ich mir gekauft hatte war Super Smas Bros Melee, da ich bereits Super Smash Bros geliebt habe. Ich habe nie aufgehört Super Smash Bros zu spielen, wenn auch heute eher Brawl.

Spiele die ich als ebenfalls früher geliebt habe:
- Super Mario 64
Mein erstes Videospiel überhaupt
- und eine weitere Handvoll N64-Spiele von Nintendo...

Man sieht: Ich bin ein erster Linie mit (Nintendo-)Konsolen aufgewachsen. Erst ab 2001 konnte ich einen PC mit Modem nutzen.


----------



## DARK_SESSION (14. April 2014)

Auf jeden fall ArmA (1) und OFP


----------



## in-your-face (14. April 2014)

Ich kann folgende Games empfehlen:
Gothic1 , Gothic 2 (unbedingt mit Add-on Die Nacht des Raben), Gothic 3 (nur mit Community Patch)
Sucht man nach etwas ähnlichem sollte man auf Risen zurückgreifen und nicht auf Arcania.
Prince of Persia Sands of time und Warrior Within.
Half life und Half life 2, Episoden 1-2. 
Age of Empires Gold und die 2 ( mit der El Cid Kampagne), Warcraft3, Die Siedler.
Call of Duty 1 und 2 , wohl bemerkt Captain Price erscheint schon in COD1.
CS 1.6 und vor allem die ganz alten Tom Clancy Shooter wo man noch durch jegliche Objekte schießen konnte und dann aus Versehen mal eine Geisel getroffen hat.


----------



## Beni19 (18. April 2014)

Mafia 1


----------



## Streicher1992 (20. April 2014)

Freelancer, Stronghold 1, Age of Empires1, Die Gilde 1 
Jedi Knight alle teile


----------



## HighGrow22 (24. April 2014)

Um nicht zu vergessen !

UT 2004 und Quake III Arena  

C64 : G.I. Joe , Comando Lybia , Giana Sisters und  North&South


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. April 2014)

HighGrow22 schrieb:


> Um nicht zu vergessen !
> 
> UT 2004 und Quake III Arena
> 
> C64 : G.I. Joe , Comando Lybia , Giana Sisters und  North&South



Wenn UT dann nur das Original von 99. 

Deck16.


----------



## MastaKLINGE (24. April 2014)

Civilisations II, Suddenstrike 1 und 2


----------



## ricoroci (24. April 2014)

Need for Speed Underground 2,
Gothic I&II


----------



## aloha84 (24. April 2014)

Zu viel zum aufzählen, daher nur ein Kurzübersicht.....

Mega Drive:
Alle Sonic Teile
Gunstar Heroes
Thunder Force 4
Earthworm Jim 2
Street Fighter 2 CCE
Streets of Rage 2

Mega CD
Thunderhawk
Soul Star
Tomcat Alley
Sonic CD

Saturn:
Sega Rally
The Need for Speed
Virtua Fighter 2
Virtua on Cyber Troopers
alle Panzer Dragoon Teile
Gun Griffon
Shining Force III
Nights
Resident Evil

PC
UT99
Quake 2
Quake 3 Arena
Heavy Metall FaKK 2
Soul Reaver Serie
Unreal 2
Medal of Honor
Colin Rally 2
Half Life 1+2
GTA 3/Vice City
Return to Castle Wolfenstein
Falcon 4.0
Giants Citizen of Kabuto


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (25. April 2014)

Project IGI und IGI 2
Blitzkrieg
Sudden Strike 2 mit RWM 
Homeworld 2
Medal of Honor
RTCW
C&C Generals (US Version)
Diablo II
Freelancer
Age of Empire 1
...

Gibt so viele alte Sachen die ich gern spiele. Irgendwie hatten die Spiele von "früher" auch irgendwas besonderes was bis heute anhält...


----------



## MastaKLINGE (25. April 2014)

Warcraft 2 und GTA meine ersten PC spiele


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. April 2014)

CoD4 ...


----------



## xActionx (26. April 2014)

ANNO 1503
Crysis 
Diablo II 
Spore


----------



## Eol_Ruin (26. April 2014)

xActionx schrieb:


> ANNO 1503
> *Crysis *
> Diablo II
> *Spore*


 
Also DAS ist nun wirklich nicht alt 
Ein wenig sollte man schon beim Thema bleiben.

Ich meine mindestens 10 Jahre sollten es mindestens sein damit ein Spiel "alt" genannt werden kann.
Eigentlich sind für mich ja nur alles vor 2000 irgendwie als "alt" zu bezeichnen


----------



## MastaKLINGE (29. April 2014)

GTA London
Delta Force
C&C 2
C&C Tiberian Sun (oder wie das nochmal hieß)


----------



## debalz (30. April 2014)

Schöne Seite für *wirklich alte Spiele* zum stöbern: The Top Coin-Operated Videogames of All Time - The International Arcade Museum


----------



## ronrebell (1. Mai 2014)

Deus Ex 1.

Mit den neuen Deus Ex Teilen kann ich leider weniger anfangen.


----------



## Munro22983 (5. Mai 2014)

Also... 

Monkey Island 1
Blade Runner
Syndicate
Jagged Alliance 2


----------



## Fozzy (14. Mai 2014)

Häng mich mal mit rein...

Homeworld
Freelancer
SourceForts (Release 2005, ich weiß...^^aber eine der besten Mods für HL²)
Armored Fist
Comanche 1-4, generell die Novalogic Spiele.
DeltaForce-Reihe, Joint Operations
Medal of Honor (RiP)


----------



## Clerks89 (14. Mai 2014)

Blood 
Hexen
Redneck Rampage
Swat
Theme Hospital
Theme Park
Space Quest
Leisure Suit Larry 7 – Love For Sail
Phantasmagoria

Die Liste könnte ich noch ewig fortsetzen,...


----------



## XxAssrael (14. Mai 2014)

Command & conquer (tiberium konflikt/alarmstufe rot1)
Monkey island1-3 
RTCW
Sonic 1-3
half-life 1 und opposing force
roller coaster tycoon
theme park world


----------



## Ralle@ (20. Mai 2014)

Freelancer (spiele ich heute noch und sieht mit dem Crossfire Mod auch noch ansehnlich aus)
C&C Generals
RTCW
Comanche (alle Teile)
Delta Force (alle Teile)
Age of Emperies 1 & 2
Half Life 1 & 2
GTA 3 / GTA Vice City
Gothic 1 - 3
Commandos 1 & 2
Need for Speed Porsche
Need for Speed Most Wanted
Need for Speed Underground 1 & 2
Counter Strike 1.6
Counter Strike Source
No One Lives Forever 1 & 2
Max Payne 1
Far Cry 1
Splinter Cell 1


----------



## Vendaar (20. Mai 2014)

omega™ schrieb:


> Wobei da gab es noch so ein abgefahrenes Spiel mit einem, blauen Alien(?).
> Ich erinnere mich nur noch daran, dass es dort ein Eislevel gab, wo man durchrutschen musste.
> Und dass der Charakter, also das Alien die Beine und Hände nicht am Körper hatte, sondern so schwebend wie bei dieser einen Spielfigur deren Name mir gerade nicht einfällt.


 
Tonic Trouble 

Danke, hatte das Spiel schon fast vergessen aber nun ist mir der Titel wieder eingefallen. Es war saugenial!
Erinner mich gern daran, auch wenn es meiner Meinung nach nicht das beste Jump n Run war.


----------



## WC-Ente (23. Mai 2014)

GTA 3
GTA Vice City
Return to Castle Wolfenstein
Enemy Territory
Star Wars: Jedi Knight 2
CS 1.6
Frontschweine
Battlefield 2

Geile Zeit damals mit Jedi Knight 2 auf den Dedi Servern, unvergesslich 
GTA Vice City habe ich auch gesuchtet bis zum Umfallen, fands einfach so dermaßen stimmig


----------



## CosmoCortney (13. Juni 2014)

F-Zero GX (GCN) (spiele ich immernoch oft)
Banjo Tooie (N64)
Super Mario 64 (N64)
The Legend of Zelda - The Windwaker (GCN)
Super Mario World (SNES)
Super Mario Bros. 3 remake (SNES)
Sonic 1 - 3 (Megadrive)
Yoshi's Island (SNES)


----------



## RaZZ (13. Juni 2014)

Freelancer
Dungeon Keeper 1+2
Fallout 1+2
Theme Park
Theme Hospital
Oni
GTA 1
GTA 2
GTA 3
GTA Vice City
GTA San Andreas

Uplink Hacker Elite
Tombi
Command and Conquer
Morrowind (unvergessen das Titellied)
Metal Gear Solid

und viele mehr die mir partout jetzt nicht einfallen


----------



## Marcimoto (13. Juni 2014)

-Star Wars: Knights of the old Republic 2(den ersten Teil muss ich mir mal noch kaufen ^^)
- Star Wars: Battlefront 1&2(Mann, was freue ich mich auf 2015 )
- Star Wars: Jedi Knight(Bin bei Outcast eingestiegen)
- NFS Underground 2
- Lego Insel(so geil das Spiel, wollte ich letztens nochmal installieren, aber hab's nicht mehr gefunden )

Edit: Ah, und Sacred natürlich. Das habe ich geliebt. Für den zweiten Teil konnte ich mich leider aber nie begeistern 
Warcraft 3 ist bis heute auch nen Renner 
Für die PSP war Great Battles of Rome genial.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (13. Juni 2014)

SOCOM Fireteam Bravo 3 auf der PSP


----------



## Nessajah86 (13. Juni 2014)

- Counterstrike Betas (ab 7.3 gezockt), bester Teil war 8.6 (hier hatte die Arctic Warfare noch nen Fadenkreiz *lol*
- Comander Keen (alle Teile)
- Wacky Wheels (durfte man das damals schon PC nennen?)
- Starcraft + Broodwar
- Unreal
- Empire Earth 1
- Half-Life (incl. Day of Defeat und mehr mods.....)
- F1 1996
- FIFA '96
- Colin Mc Rae Rally
- Battlefield 1942
- Guildwars (incl. aller Add-Ons)
- Asteroids
- Warcraft 3 Tower Defence
- Indiana Jones: Fathe of Atlantis, Turm zu Babal
- Delta Force
- S.W.A.T.
- Rainbow Six
- Bomberman (das beste auf jeden LAN, wenn man nicht mehr wusste, was man zocken will!)
- Deth Karz

das beste zum Schluss: Transport Tycoon Deluxe....das Ur-Wirtschafts und aufbauspiel!

das waren zumindest mal die Spontanen einfälle.

und noch viele weitere games.


----------



## ManChild (30. Juni 2014)

Gothic 2  (erst 2007 gezockt, trotzdem der Burner)
PES 5
Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty  (hab ich bestimmt 15-20 mal durch)
Super Soccer auf dem Super Nintendo (waren das noch Zeiten)


----------



## RotariCatfish (30. Juni 2014)

Empire Earth

Gott wie hab ich das Spiel geliebt. Damals noch aufm Familiencomputer gezockt bis Mama mir die Tastatur weggenommen hat


----------



## Abufaso (2. Juli 2014)

Age of Empires I & II, Mutter aller Strategiespiele.


----------



## T-Drive (4. Juli 2014)

Arkanoid
Asteroids
Lunar Landing
Space Invaders
Descent I - III
MS-Hellbender
Bleifuss - alle
Road Rash
Need for Speed
Lands of Lore
Simon the sorcerer  
Mechwarrior - alle
Scorched Earth
Destruction Derby
Comanche - alle
Hind
G-Police
Gunship
Apache Longbow
A 10 Warthog
F22 Lightning
Red Baron
Wing Comander Prophecy
X-Wing vs Tie Fighter
Rebel Assault
Shadows of the Empire ------------ PC-Games Abo-Prämie  ,1997 glaubich
Armored Fist
Heavy Gear I + II
G-Nome
Wargasm
Incomming
Extreme Assault
Delta Force
Half life - alle
Chrome
Halo
Unreal I + II
UT 99
Redneck Rampage - alle
Outlaws
Quake I + II
Doom 
Myst I - III
Alien vs. Predator 2
SSam FE, SE, II

bestimmt noch was vergessen, die meißten müssten  vor 2000 gewesen sein. ^^


RtCW
BF1942
Crimson Skys
Red Faction
Superbike 2000
Medal of Honour

 So, bis 02/03 ,die weiteren gehören ja nicht mehr zu den "alten"


----------



## alm0st (7. Juli 2014)

Road Rash war echt genial


----------



## shadie (7. Juli 2014)

heroes of might and magic 3 


Spiele ich noch heute gerne.


----------



## T-Drive (7. Juli 2014)

alm0st schrieb:


> Road Rash war echt genial



Jep, besonders durch die Stadt und da die Oma mit dem Kinderwagen  oder die Bullen, Arsch zusammengekniffen und dann mit ihren Schlagstöcken 
Selbst die Menüs waren göttlich mit diesen Bildern/Videos und Sound.

Ich glaub ich muss mal wieder die DOS-Box anschmeissen


----------



## MOD6699 (7. Juli 2014)

Unreal Tournament


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Juli 2014)

Hmm, da gibt es einige alte Spiele die ich nach wie vor gerne spiele, teilweise sogar lieber als manch neueren Titel:

Neverwinter Nights 2
Fallout 1
Fallout 2
Fallout Tactics
Baldurs Gate 2 + Thron des Bhaal
Lords of Magic: Legenden aus Urak
Heroes of Might and Magic III
C&C Tiberium Sun + Firestorm
C&C Generals + Zero Hour
Temple of elemental Evil
Dungeon Keeper 1
Dungeon Keeper 2
Sim City 4 + Rush Hour
X3 Terran Conflict
Soldiers Heroes of World War II
Blitzkrieg(Burning Horizons, Rolling Thunder, Green Devils)
Diablo 2
Sacred 1
Age of Empires III + Asisan Dynasties & Warchiefs
Gothic 1
Gohtic 2 +Die Nacht des Raben
Baldurs Gate 1 + Legenden der Schwertküste
Icewind Dale 2
Stalker: Shadows of Chernobyl
Die Siedler 2(nicht die Neuauflage)
Anno 1503
Outcast
KKND 2
Earth 2150: The Moon Project
Deus Ex 1
Return to Krondor
Day of the Tentacle
Stra Trek 25th university
Dune 2000
Septerra Core
Star Trek: Bridge Commander
Panzer Elite 1
Alpha Centauri + Alien Crossfire
Arx Fatalis


----------



## Eol_Ruin (7. Juli 2014)

ICh will ja nicht motzen - aber 90% aller Spiele die hier erwähnt werden sind nicht ALT 
Ein S.t.a.l.k.e.r. ist ein moderner 3D-Shooter 

So um die 20 Jahre sollten Spiele schon auf dem Buckel haben um als "alt" durchzugehen .


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juli 2014)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> ICh will ja nicht motzen - aber 90% aller Spiele die hier erwähnt werden sind nicht ALT
> Ein S.t.a.l.k.e.r. ist ein moderner 3D-Shooter
> 
> So um die 20 Jahre sollten Spiele schon auf dem Buckel haben um als "alt" durchzugehen .


 
Sorry, aber 20 Jahre sind für ein Spiel nicht mehr alt, das ist ehr schon prähistorisch.  
Als alt können in der sich schnell wandelnden Welt der Computerspiele schon mit Fug und Recht Spiele angesehen werden die 6 Jahre und älter sind, Stalker ist inzwischen sogar schon etwas über 7 Jahre alt. 

Oder was denkst du wieviele Leute hier noch Spiele wie Earth 2150 gespielt haben, obwohl das erst 15 Jahre alte ist? Oder auch Baldurs Gate 2? Oder erst Recht ein Fallout 1?
Das sind Spiele die man locker als alt bezeichnen kann und das obwohl Sie keine 20 Jahre alt sind.


----------



## Kusanar (8. Juli 2014)

The Lost Vikings




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nessajah86 (10. Juli 2014)

> So um die 20 Jahre sollten Spiele schon auf dem Buckel haben um als "alt" durchzugehen



--> Das läuft dann nur noch auf "Pong" raus oder?


----------



## repe (10. Juli 2014)

ich hab anno dazumal sehr gerne
- baldurs gate
- wacraft 2
- duke nukem 3d
- fallout 1
- jedi knight df2

gespielt. tu ich ab und an noch immer


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. Juli 2014)

Nessajah86 schrieb:


> --> Das läuft dann nur noch auf "Pong" raus oder?


 
"Pong" - zumindest das "Urspiel" - ist von 1972 - also über 40 Jahre alt. 

Vor ca. 20 Jahren erschienene Spiele sind z.B. Doom, Die Siedler oder Dune 2.
Diese gehen gerade noch als "alt" durch.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Juli 2014)

kennt jemand hier push?
das war lustig.


----------



## -Ultima- (11. Juli 2014)

Theme Park fand ich ganz geil. Ist genau 20 Jahre alt 
Leider läuft es auch mit 1% CPU-Speed im Emu viel zu schnell 

Nach 5min ist meistens der ganze Park komplett bekotzt.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (12. Juli 2014)

-Ultima- schrieb:


> Theme Park fand ich ganz geil. Ist genau 20 Jahre alt
> Leider läuft es auch mit 1% CPU-Speed im Emu viel zu schnell
> 
> Nach 5min ist meistens der ganze Park komplett bekotzt.



Gibt es jetzt auf dem Handy  Jedenfalls bei Google Play.

@T
Rainbow Six: Lockdown
": Vegas 2
Crash Bandycoot: Tag Team Racing
Whiplash


----------



## bobonautic (23. Juli 2014)

Unreal Tournament 2004


----------



## zeus0r (23. Juli 2014)

-Ultima- schrieb:


> Theme Park fand ich ganz geil. Ist genau 20 Jahre alt
> Leider läuft es auch mit 1% CPU-Speed im Emu viel zu schnell
> 
> Nach 5min ist meistens der ganze Park komplett bekotzt.


 
theme hospital war ebenfalls überragend.


----------



## derPate (23. Juli 2014)

Timesplitters, Half life


----------



## Pixelyunkee (20. Februar 2016)

Hallo Leute 

Ich weiss  der letzte Beitrag ist schon sehr lange her aber ich weiss nicht mehr weiter ich finde über Google rein gar nichts zu dem Spiel.

Es ist ein alter Ego-Shooter so etwa aus der Zeit von Wolfenstein 3D bzw. hat etwa die selbe Grafikquali. Das Spiel heisst Floor 7 kennt das noch Jemand und weiss wo ich das vieleicht noch finden kann?
Das einzige was Google oft anzeigt is das Spiel Killing floor aber das ist es nicht.
Es ist so seltsam als hätte das Spiel nie existiert 

Greez 
Pixel


----------



## GEChun (22. Februar 2016)

C&C Generals
Gothic I + II
The Elder Scrolls III + Addons
Unreal Tournament 2004
Tomb Raider IV
Die Siedler 3
Star Craft 2
Half-Life (Original, sowie Opposing Force & Blue Shift)
Empire Earth (erster Teil)


----------



## BabaYaga (23. Februar 2016)

Pixelyunkee schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Ich weiss  der letzte Beitrag ist schon sehr lange her aber ich weiss nicht mehr weiter ich finde über Google rein gar nichts zu dem Spiel.
> Es ist ein alter Ego-Shooter so etwa aus der Zeit von Wolfenstein 3D bzw. hat etwa die selbe Grafikquali. Das Spiel heisst Floor 7 kennt das noch Jemand und weiss wo ich das vieleicht noch finden kann?
> Das einzige was Google oft anzeigt is das Spiel Killing floor aber das ist es nicht.
> ...



Bist du dir sicher, dass es exakt so geheißen hat?
Ich kann nämlich in der Games-Datenbank keinen Eintrag zu diesem Namen finden und die hat normal echt alles bis zurück ins Jahre Schnee gelistet. Auch sämtliche Alternativtitel.

Man findet im Grunde nur Floor 13 im Gamingsektor oder 7th Floor im Filmsektor.
Kannst du vielleicht Story/Inhalt vom Game noch ein wenig beschreiben? In welcher Zeit hat das ca gespielt? Worauf hat man geballert? Wo hat es gespielt? etc...

Zur Zeit von Wolfenstein 3D hat das Genre ja ordentlich geboomt, da gabs so Zeug ja wie Sand am Meer.
Bspw. Heretic, Hexen und was alleine eben von ID Software noch alles auf den Markt geworfen wurde.


----------



## Pixelyunkee (23. Februar 2016)

Hi Lo_Wang

Danke für deine Antwort.
Also ich bin mir Ziemlich sicher aber will nicht sagen das es  100% der name ist aber ich denke schon.
Also Story kenne ich nicht mehr wens überhaupt eine gab 
Also es war ein Sci-fi setting aber keine Ahnung in welcher zeit es Spielt.
Die Levels waren ähnlich wie in Wolfenstein. ich weiss man musste am ende des Levels in einen Lift steigen der einen in die nächste Etage (Floor?) brachte und die Gegner waren alles Aliens.
Ich kann mich noch an einen Spezielen Fall erinern  da gab es einen Langen weg  links und rechts Wand und von der Decke hingen grüne Ranken ich bin damals ganz lange  den weg entlang gelaufen und plötzlich tauchte so ein Alien Auge auf  das direkt auf einen zukam man konnte nichts machen  man bekam aber auch keinen Schaden ausser das man sich übelst erschreckt hat.
Selbst Spielte man glaub ich einen Menschen.
Zu den Liften kann sein das es in dem Spiel immer der selbe Lift war also das man im Level immer z.b. ne art key-card oder so holen musste und dann wieder in den Lift gehen musste von dem man kam bin aber nicht sicher.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir oder Jemand anderem weiter.

Da ich fast überzeugt bin das es Floor 7 hiess find ich s auch seltsam das man rein gar nichts dazu findet also kann es doch sein das es einen anderen namen hatte.

Floor 13 ist es übrigens nicht 

MfG

Pixel


----------



## Tinosaurier (24. Februar 2016)

Ich hab früher immer sehr gerne folgende Spiele gerne und lang gespielt:


Silver 
KKND Krossfire
Constructor
Theme Hospital
Overboard (PS1)
Sled Storm (PS1)
Rollercoaster Tycoon
Bundesliga Manager Hattrick
Heroes of Might and Magic 1+2+3


und viele mehr


----------



## Haiduc (24. Februar 2016)

Meine Lieblingsspiele von anno dazumal:

*The Secret of Monkey Island * (war damals Auslöser für meinen ersten PC)
*Lemminge* (Der Klassiker)
*Unreal * (War ich damals richtig gut...Weltrangliste TOP 100  )


----------



## Viking30k (28. Februar 2016)

Meine Lieblings Spiele

Turrican 1+2 Auf dem Amiga

Lemmings

Unreal

Dead Space

Als Kind mochte ich auf dem Amiga auch noch Elvira 2 The Jaws Of Cerberus extrem gerne auch wenn ich es nie kapiert habe was man dort machen muss und für damalige Verhältnisse war es auch recht Brutal^^


----------



## Jimiblu (28. Februar 2016)

Dieses floor 7 klingt irgendwie nach system shock 

Zum thema: ist vllt noch nicht soooo alt, aber tony hawks pro skater 2 hab ich damals gesuchtet. Genauso wie abes odyssee (aber da weiß ich nicht genau welchen teil)


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. März 2016)

Age of Empires 1 + 2, Unreal Tournament, Operation Flashpoint, Eurofighter Typhoon, Diablo 2 (ab Lord of Destruction), GTA 3,  Star Trek Klingon Academy und Bridge Commander, Star Wars Jedi Knight 2: Jedi Outcast, X-Wing Alliance, Battlefield 1942, Command & Conquer Alarmstufe Rot ...


----------



## Xyonn (11. März 2016)

Tactical Ops: Assault on Terror und Counterstrike CZ waren damals meine absoluten Favoriten..


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. März 2016)

Ganz klar und eindeutig dieses Spiel: SWOTL  von 1991.


----------



## tonikroos1987 (12. März 2016)

Call of Duty United Offensive, Z, battlefield 1942, c+c Alarmstufe Rot, unreal tournament, quake, Doom 1+2,

Ach da gibt es so viele die mir noch einfallen. 

Ein Call of Duty 1+2 in aktueller Grafik, das wäre mal wieder ein schöner Shooter.


----------



## DreamCore (17. März 2016)

THPS 1-3 das war eine geile zeit


----------



## DaHell63 (21. März 2016)

Die Stalker Reihe hat mich am meisten in seinen Bann gezogen.
Mit den verschiedenen Mods ist es immer wieder spannend in die Zone einzutauchen.


----------



## Pixelyunkee (4. April 2016)

Aiaiaiai
Ich hab gerade eben nochmal nach: Altes alien ego shooter spiel, gegooglet und bin dan in einem forum von CB gelandet wo tatsächlich jemand mein gesuchtes Spiel geposted hat es heisst Corridor 7


----------



## efdev (4. April 2016)

Sacred Gold und ich freue mich schon auf Undended


----------



## Azzteredon (4. April 2016)

Gothic 2
Thandor
Dark Messiah of Might and Magic
NFS U2
Stronghold 1 + Crusader
TES III Morrowind + Oblivion

Das waren meine Sucht Kandidaten


----------



## Gripschi (4. April 2016)

Medival TW 2 mit Mods
Mount and Blade Warband
Samurai Warriors für PS 2
Kingdom Hearts 1-2
TES Oblivion
Fire Emblem auf den GBA


----------



## Mcknstckz (4. April 2016)

Counter Strike 1.6 ... wie viele aufregende Stunden und LAN-Partys haben wir damit verbracht und verbringen sie noch heute.. 
Für mich immer noch eines der besten Spiele mit unendlichem Fun-Faktor mit Freunden.

Und Unreal Tournament.. hachja.. fast schon Nostalgie.


----------



## Schallrich (6. April 2016)

Mit *M1A2 Tank Platoon* und *Wings of Fury* hab ich viele Stunden verbracht.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (17. April 2016)

Was ich mir nach langem angetan hatte, ist aber ein bisschen her, war Icewind Dale 1 & 2. Gelobt sei was hart macht denn das waren die einzigen Spiele wo man merkt das wirklich "JEDER" einzelne Klick auf einen Zauber oder Move, überlegt sein muss. Sonst fallen die Mitstreiter wie fliegen weil die Gegner knüppelhart sind.


----------



## noIDeaFORaNAme (31. Juli 2016)

Wizardry 6... Oh Mann ist das lang her [emoji88] 

.... Und Monkey Island 1 auf ich glaub 13 5 1/4 Zoll Disketten [emoji3] 

Und Ultima 6, 7.1, 7.2 und Ultima 9...

Anvil of Dawn [emoji3] 

Half Life 1

Gabriel Knight 1

Deus Ex 1

Fallout 1 + 2

Might & Magic 

Eye of the Beholder

Irgendwie vermisse ich den Flair der alten Games... Dank GOG aber bekommt man sie ja jetzt günstig als Download und muss nicht mehr von Diskette installieren oder spielen [emoji3] 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## absoQL (1. August 2016)

Quake Serie, Starcraft, Warcraft 3, Trackmania, Worms.


----------



## JoinRise (1. August 2016)

Zak McKracken  , Manic Manson , Full Throttel , Indiana Jones ,


----------



## Gigaschatten (3. August 2016)

Albion, Der Baulöwe, Dynatech


----------



## Slowy86 (3. August 2016)

Mir fallen da exemplarisch ein:

PC
 --> aus Nostalgie: Stunts (DOS) & North vs. South (DOS)

- Prince of Persia (DOS)
- Rune
- Blood Omen 2: Legacy of Kain
- Hitman: Codename 47 (Original lief unter Win7 irgendwie nicht, daher für 1,50 € bei Steam neu geladen)
- Star Trek Voyager: Elite Force I & II 
- Half Life & CS 1.0 (viele viele Stunden online und im LAN verbracht)
- COD:MW
- Return to Castle Wolfenstein

Konsolen

- Tony Hawks Pro Skater (1 -3 sind für mich die besten Teile)
- Medal of Honor 1
- C&C: Alarmstufe Rot
- Frontschweine (fehlt leider in der Sammlung 
- GTA San Andreas - da bräuchte ich einen kleineren TV oder viel mehr Abstand, sieht grausig aus 
- Super Mario World & Donkey Kong Country
- Star Wing


----------



## Chr0nos89 (10. August 2016)

Peter Pan: A Story Painting Adventure

Ist das erste Spiel an das ich mich erinnern kann


----------



## noIDeaFORaNAme (11. August 2016)

Chr0nos89 schrieb:


> Peter Pan: A Story Painting Adventure
> 
> Ist das erste Spiel an das ich mich erinnern kann


Kennt jemand "Digger" noch [emoji23] 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte so mein erstes PC Game gewesen sein... [emoji38]  aber nur Monochrom gespielt... Mit einem CGA Emulator [emoji106] und nur eine halbe Stunde pro Tag [emoji6] 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Proteobacteria (21. August 2016)

Half Life,Blue Shift, Opposing Force, Abe’s Exodus, Heavy Metal Fakk 2,Gunman Chronicles, Return to Castle Wolfenstein, Alien Vs Predator 2 mehr fällt mir momentan nicht ein ^^

Achja und die Soul Reaver Teile auf der PlayStation 1


----------



## rolfdafiftynine (22. August 2016)

Hat schon jemand Rollercoaster Tycoon 1 genannt?


----------

